# يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل



## crazy_girl (24 يناير 2008)

*الحلقة الاولى

مينا : لو سمحتي حضرتك...ممكن براية

مريم: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مينا : حضرتك بتضحكي على ايه ممكن اعرف يعني لو سمحتي

مريم : مش عيب شاب في سنك يطلب براية ..ده احنا في جامعة

مينا : طيب معاكي شفرة...عشان المحاضرة هتبدأ خلاص

مريم : ايييييه..ايه شفرة دي..ممكن تسكت لو سمحت

مينا "بصوت عالى" : حد معاااااااه براااااااااية....او قلم زيااااااادة..ردوا

مريم : انت اكيد مجنون وطي صوتك الطلبة كلها بتضحك عليك

مينا : ويضحكوا ليه ولاد الناس دووووووووول

مريم : خلاص خلاص انا هنقل المحاضرة وبعدين اديلك تصورها

مينا : شكرا بس انقلي كويس ..وياريت تنظمي الكراسة



(اثناء ما المحاضرة شغالة ومريمشغالة كتابة ومينا هيموت عشان مش معاه قلم)



مينا : يا انسة خطك وحش وحش ..انتي مش مسطرة الصفحة ليه ...وفين التاريخ الهجري .يادي الخيبه عليا وعلى الجامعة

مريم : انت مالك ومال خطي مش كفاية هديلك تنقل مني وهتعطل انا

مينا : ليه وانتي عربية اصلك علشان تتعطلى ..هما البنات متعطلين خلجة

مريم : انت انسان ... بجد مش بتعرف تكلم البنات ازاي

مينا : لأ يا شيخة والنبي المرة الجاية تبقي تجيبيلي الكتالوج بتاعك



( مريم عشان رقيقة سكتت ومش عرفت ترد على مينا بحاجه وانتهت المحاضرة )



اثناء خروج الطلبة من المدرج...مينا حب يستظرف بس بطريقة غبية شوية


مينا وسط حشد من الطلبة بنات وولاد وكأنهم قطيع من المواشي


هررررررررررررررررررر...وضحكته سمعت كل اللي ماشي



(مريم بتحكي مع زميلتها من كلية تانية على مينا )



مريم : بصي يا هالة الولد ده....فضيحة فضيحة يعني...وحكتلها على اللي حصل

هالة : تلاقيه شاب تحفة...مش باين عليه استايل خالص..ده لابس بدلة وكرافت

مريم : بس تعرفي شكله وسيم اووووي...حاسة انه طيب وعلى طبيعته

هالة : اوووو...ده وسيم؟...ده مش حاطط نقطة جيل على شعره حتى..شعره منعكش جدا

مريم : يا ستي سيبك

هالة : على رأيك



خلص اول يوم في الجامعة وقبل النهاية بدقايق


مينا : يا استاذة يا انسة فين المحاضرة عايز انقلها هاتيها يلا يلا بسرعة

مريم : تنقل ايه يابني دي عشر ورقات غير في رسومات وجداول

مينا : ومالهم يعني عشر ورجات انتي هتخلفي وعدك ولا ايه

مريم : انا مقلتش كده بس في حاجة اسمها تصوير..اسرع يعني

مينا : هههههههههههههههههه اصور ايه بخطك الوحش ده..شوفي ...وحش

مريم: حقيقي انا غلطانة وكلام هالة باين عليه صح...بعد اذنك..اوف


سابته ومشيت .....


مينا: عليكي يا شيخة وعلى هالة وعلى الجامعة كلتها....وبرضه خطك وحش:smil15::smil15::smil15:








*​


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*


*الحلقة التانيه *


"واليوم التاني....ولسة الحياة الجامعية لم تؤثر على تلاميذ الثانوية العامة...بس مع بلدياتنا مينا ...ماشية عكس خالص...مش عارف يتأقلم عليها" 
" تعالوانشوف الايام والحياة الجامعية هتعمل ايه في مينا وهيتعامل معاها ازاي" 
"كان 
ميعاد المحاضرة الساعة 8 صباحا...كان مينا واقف قصاد المدرج من 6 الصبح مش عارف ليه ونبتدي 

مينا: ديب ديب ديب انتوا يا ناس يللي هنا...افتحوا الباب 

الساعي : يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم 

مينا: ماترش ميا يا راجل قصاد المدرج عشان تستفتح 

الساعي:يا كابتن المحاضرة لسة الساعة 8 مفيش دخول دلوقت 

مينا:هدخل يعني هدخل..عليا النعمة هدخل هاااا 

الساعي: قفل الباب في وشه ودخل جوا 

مينا :  انت هتضيع عليا المحاضرة شكلك 

مينا: اما اروح اجيب كوباية شاي سخن مولع 

الراجل: تؤمر بأيه يا فندم 

مينا : شاي خمسينة بنعناع 

الراجل: ايه ايه...مفيش نعناع 

مينا: ومفيش نعناع ليه 

الراجل : هو كده مفيش نعناع على الشاي ..النعناع لوحده 

مينا :طيب هات نص كوباية شاي ونص كوباية نعناع 

الراجل: خد فلوسك اهي 

مينا:طب والشاي ابو نعناع فين 

الراجل:اوووف 

مينا:اوووف على دماغك... 


كان فات حوالي ساعة ونص وهو واقف في الكافتيريا عشان يشرب شاي 

قرر انه يرجع للمدرج عشان يلحق مكان وبالفعل حجز مكان وخرج تاني عشان 
يجيب شاي من كافتيريا تانية... 

ونجح انه يجيب المرة دي ..دخل المدرج 

وفجأة 

لقى مين اعد مكانه ...مين مين مين....لقى مريم فارشة كل حاجتها وبتشرب كابتشينووووووووووووووووو 



مينا : بصوت لا يطاق....ايييييييييه ده يا هانم...هي وكالة من غير بواب 

مريم :وطي صوتك من فضلك انا بتكلم بهدوء وبأدب 

مينا:هي دي طريجتي..عاجبك ولا مش عاجبك 

مريم:طيب انا مش هقوم 

مينا: هروح للعميد يجي يقومك 

مريم:ههههههههههههههههههه 

مينا:بتضحكي على ايه 
مريم: براحتى

مينا: طييييييييييييييب

مريم: مش هتحضر...هههههههههههههه 

مينا :عليا الطلاج لأحضر غصب عنك وعن عين الدكتور.... 

وفجأة سمع صوت الدكتور بيناديله !!!!!!!!!!!!!!​​


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه الثالثه 



وقف الدكتور بكل ثقة...وبص على الطلبة كلهم 

من بين كل الطلبة وقعت عينه على مينا وهو مكشر 

الدكتور :مالك ياابنى مكشر من اول السنه ليه كده 

مينا:لو سمحت معاك نمرة ماحلول العميد 

الدكتور : ههههههههههه ايوة ليه 

مينا : عاوز اقدم شكوى في البت دي 

مريم :متقولش بت 

مينا:هجول بت وستين بت كمان قومي يلا 

الدكتور : بس بقى اسكت شوية يا اماهطردك 

مينا : انا ...تطردني ليييييييه هاتلي مكان سعادتك 

الدكتور: تعالى اعد جنبي هنا على الكرسي ده 

مينا : وااه...اجعد جنبك مرة واحدة ياداكتووور 

الدكتور :ايوة تعالى 

وهو نازل راح وقع الكتاب بتاع مريم ورمى اقلامها 

راحت مريم ضربته على ضهره..قال ااااااااااااه 

وصوته سمع المدرج كله والكل فضل يضحك عليه 


الدكتور : اطلع برا يلا..مش هتحضر المحاضرة 

مينا : ابوس ايدك يا بيه انا امبارح مكتبتش والنهارده محضرش..مين يرضى بكده يا ناس 


بعد ما المحاضرة انتهت...مريم خرجت لمينا 


مريم :بجد انا اسفة اوووي 

مينا : على ايه بقى ما المحاضرة خلاص 

مريم : خد المحاضرة بتاعتي انقلها وانا هستناك 

مينا : بجد بتتكلمي بجد 

مريم : ايوة مع انهم اكتر من عشر صفحات بس هستناك 

مينا: متشكر يا مازمازيل مريم 

مريم : لأ قول مريم بس احنا اصدقاء وابتسمت ومشيت 

مينا عمال ينقل وعمال يقول في سره...خطها وحش
بس شكلها طيب اوى....الخط مش كل حاجة في الانسان يعني 

مينا لمح مريم وهي جاية وبتبتسم بخجل 

مريم : مينا انت خلصت المحاضرة 

مينا : لأ لسة انا في اول صفحة مش عارف اجرا الكلمه دى 

مريم قرت الكلمة 

مريم : اوكي كمل انا هستناك 

مينا :لا لا انتي لازم تروحى دلوقتى عشان انتى اتاخرتى خالص 

مريم : طيب والمحاضرة 

مينا : تتحرج المحاضره 

مريم ضحكت ضحكة رقيقة جدا 

مينا : ممكن اوصلك لحد الباب...والله لحد الباب بس 

مريم : اوكي اوكي مفيهاش حاجة اتفضل 

مينا : انتي فى الجامعة هنا من امتى 

مريم :ايه يا مينا انا في سنك لسة اول سنة 

مينا : انا عارف انا عارف 

مينا : وياترى دخلتي هنا واسطة ولا ايه 

مريم: هههههههههههههههههه ...مينا مالك في ايه 

مينا : لا بهرج معاكي 

مريم : تعرف انك..... 

مينا :اني ايه؟ 

مريم : طيب اوووي 

مينا : وانتي انسانة محترمة اه فعلا محترمه بجد 

مريم : ميرسي 

مينا :يالهوي ياني انا منجلتش المحاضرة بتاعت النهاردة 

مريم : ميرسي يا مينا على التوصيلة الجميلة دي منك 

مينا : انتي رايحة 
فييييييييييييييييين 

المحاضرة 

المحاضرة 

المحاضرة 
. 
. 
. *​


----------



## gift (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههه
ميرسي ليكي يا كريزي بس يا ريت الخط كان اكبر شوية​


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



gift قال:


> ههههههههه
> ميرسي ليكي يا كريزي بس يا ريت الخط كان اكبر شوية​



:smi411: بعد هكبره وعد يعنى
شكلى اتعديت من مينا :99:


----------



## فادية (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة​


----------



## ++اثناسيوس++ (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

الحلقه الاخيرة  هتبقي امتي ..
ههههههههه
بس موضوع حلو .............


----------



## twety (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
علشان يعرفوا ان البنات طيبيييييييييييييييين

جمييييل يارومه ياقمر


----------



## جيلان (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*هههههههههههههههه
حلو خالص
ومريم عسولة اوىىىىىىىىىىىى
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر
بس الخط صغير  انا كنت حخبط فى الشاشة خلاص هههههههههههه*


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة​



ميرسي يافادية ياقمر لمرورك وبجد نورتى الموضوع:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



++اثناسيوس++ قال:


> الحلقه الاخيرة  هتبقي امتي ..
> ههههههههه
> بس موضوع حلو .............



لالالالالالالالالا لسه بدري دول صعايدة معاك لغاية ماتبقيld:
هههههههههههه
وميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك بجد نورت الموضوع


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> علشان يعرفوا ان البنات طيبيييييييييييييييين
> 
> جمييييل يارومه ياقمر



اى خدعة ياتويتي ياسكر دانتى تؤمري
وبعدين مش اى بنات دى اسمها مريم!!!!!!!!!!!
ههههههههههه :99::99:
وميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> حلو خالص
> ومريم عسولة اوىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ميرسى ليكى يا قمر
> بس الخط صغير  انا كنت حخبط فى الشاشة خلاص هههههههههههه*



اى خدعة ياقمر انتى تؤمري
وبالنسبة لمريم هى فعلا عسوووووووووولة زيي كده:smil12:
:99::99::99:
وعلى فكرة انا عملالك شباك فى الويندوز بتاع الكمبيوتر هههههههه
ابقي اعدى فيه وشوفى الخط


----------



## emy (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_جامده اووووووووووووووووى يا كريزى _
_وحشانى يا قمر اوى_​


----------



## deedee (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*جامده اخر حاجة يا كريزى ايه العسل دى*


----------



## merola (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة اوى


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



emy قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
> _جامده اووووووووووووووووى يا كريزى _
> _وحشانى يا قمر اوى_​



ميرسي ياايمي ياقمر :flowers:
وانتى كمان وحشانى موووووووووووووت:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



deedee قال:


> *جامده اخر حاجة يا كريزى ايه العسل دى*



اى خدعة يادى دى ياسكر انتى تؤمري :new4:


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



merola قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة اوى



ميرسي ياميرولا ياسكر انتى اجمل بجد:new8:


----------



## kajo (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يـــومــــيات صعيدى بيحب بنت اســـتايــل(ارجو التثبيت)*

ايه محدش عايز يعرف باقى القصه ؟

ولا مش عجبتكم
انتو حرين


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يـــومــــيات صعيدى بيحب بنت اســـتايــل(ارجو التثبيت)*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاياباشا القصه جميله جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ومنتظرين الباقى ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يـــومــــيات صعيدى بيحب بنت اســـتايــل(ارجو التثبيت)*

:t32:​


----------



## kajo (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يـــومــــيات صعيدى بيحب بنت اســـتايــل(ارجو التثبيت)*

طب ده لسه فى تكلمه واراهن انك هتفضلى تضحكى وانتى بتكمليها


----------



## nonogirl89 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يـــومــــيات صعيدى بيحب بنت اســـتايــل(ارجو التثبيت)*

مالهم الصعايدة بقى
على العموم انا مستعدة اتابع 
بس هجيب شوية صعايدة من عندنا وندشدشك بعد الحلقة الاخيرة:spor22:


----------



## kajo (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

طب كده الموضوع كان محطوط من قبل كده


احنا مش عارف بقى نكمل ولا نسيب  كركر تكمل


خلاص يا كركر كملى 

انت

بس مش تتاخرى علي الناس فى الحلقات


----------



## الباحث مينا (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بجد حلقات جميلة جدا وضحكت عليها كتير وياريت اعرف لو في تكملة هتبقي امتي لان الموضوع جميل جدا 
بس علي فكرة انا اسمي مينا برده وفي الجامعة بس الحمد لالله ان مافيش حد معايا في الدفعة اسمه مريم


----------



## المرتل هلليلويا (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*ههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo:
موضوع جميل جدا
بس تعرف نهاية القصة هاي 
راح تكون مثيرة جد :new2::new2:
احنا راح نستنا على نار 
بس ما تطول علينا كتير اوكيolling:olling:​*


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقة الرابعه ويارب دى كمااااااااااااااااان تعجبكواااااااااااااا 

مينا مأجر شقة مفروشة وساكن فيها فترة الدراسة .... 

ظبط المنبه بتاعه على ميعاد الجماعة 

جرس الباب بيرن ... بيرن ... خبط جامد .... مينا قام مخضوض وبيفتح الباب وووفجأة 

هاي .. انا جارتك اللي ساكنة قصادك 

مينا : طيب وانا اعمل ايه يعني جارتي ولا مش جارتي 

لا ... طيب قول صباح الخير 

مينا : يا فتاح يا عليم يا رزاق يا كريم ..... انتي عاوزة ايه مني دلوقتي 

انا ؟ ؟ 

مينا : ايوة 

انت عصبي كده ليه ... كل شئ بالتفاهم وبالهدوء ... اعملك نسكافيه يهدي اعصابك 

مينا : متشكر يا ستي متشكر خالص انا ... عاوزة ايه مني على الصبح كده انا ورايا جامعة 

ايه ده .. انت بتروح الجامعة ... انا بفتكرك في المدرسة 

مينا : صبرني يارب صبرني ... جولي عاوزة ايه هتأخر على الجماعة 

عندك حبة شطة 

مينا : هاا ... جلتي عاوزة ايه 

شطة شطة .... 

مينا : لا انا مش بحب الشطه عن اذنك ... وقفل الباب ولبس بسرررعة ونزل 

ركب الاتوبيس 

مينا : الاجرة بكام لو سمحت يا اخينا 

رد شاب ستايل ... ههههههههه ايه اخينا دي دي كلمة قديمة موت 

مينا : ماشي يا عم الجديد .... بكام الاجرة 

الكمثري : بجنيه وبريزة يا كابتن 

مينا : اشمعنى وبريزة 

الكمثري : حكومة تقدر تتكلم 

مينا : خد يا عم ونزلني عند الباب الرئيسي 

مينا داااااااااخل بيجرررري .... وهووووووب ... خبط في بنت وقع عليها العصير 

 انت مبتشوفش 

مينا : هشششششششششش 


مينا : انا ورايا محاضرة مش فاضيلك انا خدي منديل 

انا هوريك 

يا عمرو يا وائل يا هيثم 

عمرو : مالك بيها

وائل : عملتلها ايه

هيثم : مش هتروح سليم النهاردة 

مريم لمحت الخناقة من بعيد 

مريم : مينا مينا في ايه 

مينا : ابعدي انتي يا مريم ده تار قديم وهيخلص النهاردة 

مريم : مينا دي جامعة انت ممكن تتفصل 

مينا : ومحضرش محاضرات تاني ؟ 

مريم : ايوة ايوة انا هروح انده الامن 

مينا : تندهي الامن يشيلوا جستي ولا ايه 

وفجأة الامن جه والمشكلة اتحلت والحمد لله مينا خرج سليم 

مع انه كان ادها وادود يعني بس خاف طبعا على مستقبله 

مينا : متشكر يا مريم جوي 

مريم : ده اقل واجب يعني 

مينا : انتي عملتي الواجب صح 

مريم : واجب ايه يا مينا هو احنا في مدرسة 

مينا : ههههههههههه اصلها فاكراني في المدرسة 

مريم : هي مين دي 

مينا : اللي عاوزة الشطة 

مريم : انا مش فاهمة حاجة يا مينا 


مريم : هههههههههههههههههههه 

مينا : هههههههههههههههههههه 

مريم : تعرف يا مينا ان دمك خفيف اوي 

مينا : ربنا يخليكي انا مش بجدر على الكلام ده 

مريم : هو انا قلت حاجة يا مينا 

مينا : ايوة دمي خفيف وحلو ومسمسم والكلام الكابير ده 

مريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مينا : بتضحكي على ايه عاد 

مريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مينا : يوه يوه يوه 

مريم : المحضارة هتبتدي يا مينا يلا نحضر 

مينا : ماتيجي نتمشى شوية في الحديقة وبلاش المحاضرة 

مريم : بجد ... طيب يلا 

مينا : ال حديقة ال .... يلا يا هانم نلحج المحاضرة انا حاجزلك جنبي 

مينا دخل لقى اتنين اعدين مكانه هو ومريم 









​*


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه الخامسه 

مينا دخل لقى اتنين اعدين مكانه هو ومريم 

دي كانت نهاية الحلقة اللي فاتت يارب الحلقة دي تعجبكم 

مينا : ايه يا كابتن انت وهو انا حاجز المكان ده من بدري 

انت حاجز صالة ولا بلكون 

مينا : لأ حاجز حمام يا خفيف 

هو انت فاكرني شاي ولا ايه 

مينا : ايوة شاي ومتاخدش في ايدي غلوة كمان 

انت باين عليك متعرفش الكابو هيثم 

مينا : وانت باين عليك متعرفش مينا ابن عمدة القرية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مينا : بتضحك على ايه 

ودخل مينا في عراك وكأنه عراك بين الديوك ومريم مش عارفة تعمل ايه 

غير انها جابت النوت بوك بتاعها وفضلت تضرب مع مينا 

مينا : اي اي ايه يا مريم دي دماغي انا 

مريم : سوري يا مينا مكنش قصدي بجد 

مينا : اخرجي انتي برا وايه الجلم الرصاص اللي بتضربي بيه ده 

مريم : انا لازم اموته لازم اكسره 

وفجأة 

دخل الدكتوووووووووور 

الدكتور : في ايه يا ابني انت وهي وهو 

مينا : هجطعه 

الدكتور : تقطع مين يابني ... احنا في جامعة 

مينا : جامعة مش جامعة هجطعه 

مريم : ايوة احنا هنجطعه 

الدكتور : تعالوا برا انت وهي 

مينا : لأ والنبي يا داكتور الجو ساجعة برا جوي 

الدكتور : اطلع بقولك 

مريم : يلا يا مينا 

مينا : يلا ايه وزفت ايه ... هو احنا رايحين نتفسح 

وطلعوا يا عيني هما الاتنين ولسوء حظ مينا انه برضه محضرش المحاضرة دي كمان 

مينا : انا مروح يا مريم 

مريم : لأ خليك اعد معايا شوية 

مينا : لأ يا مريم انا مروح 

مريم : انا عايزة اتكلم معاك 

مينا : بكرا ان شاء الله نتكلم كتير ... ماهو كده كده مش هحضر بكرا برضه 

مريم : انت بتحب الماحضرات ليه يا مينا 

مينا : انا جاي مصر عشان اتعلم يا مريم مش عشان اتنزه 

مريم : انا عارفة انك شاب مش فاضي من جواك 

مينا : ربنا يخليكي يا مريم 

مريم : اي نعم انت مش مهتم بمظرك ... ومش بتسرح شعرك حلو ... بس حاسة انك وسيم اووي 

مينا : ماتجولي معفن احسن يا ست مريم 

مريم : انا مش اقصد خالص 

مينا : ولا تقصدي ... انا جيت مصر غلط من اساسه دي مش بيئتي ولا دي حياتي 

مريم : انا اسفة 

مينا : انا اللي اسف .... عن اذنك 

وبعد ما مينا مشي مريم مشيت هي كمان وكانت زعلانة جدا من كلامها معاه 

ولو انها مكنتش تقصد بس مينا حساس حبتين 

مريم حاولت تتصل بمينا عن طريق جارته 

مريم : الو ممكن اكلم مينا جار حضرتك 

الجارة : مينا مين يا انسة 

مريم : مينا جارك 

الجارة : اااه طيب


مريم : طيب كويس ممكن تناديه 

الجارة : مينا مينا مينا مينا 

الجارة : مينا مينا مينا مينا 

مينا :.. بس ياست انتى في حد يخبط على حد الساعة عشرة بالليل 

الجارة : معلش.. انا خضيتك ولا ايه ... 

مينا : اخلصي يا ست عاوزة ايه مني وليه بتخبطي في وقت زي ده 

الجارة : تليفون عاوزك 

مينا : والتليفون عاوزني في ايه 

الجارة : هههههههههههههههه ا سكر 

الجارة : اقصد حد عاوزك على التليفون 

مينا : ابوووووووويا جراله ايه انطجي قولي 

الجارة : لأ لأ ده صوت واحدة 

مينا : امي امي اما مالها مالها 

الجارة : ده صوت واحده انسه

مينا : ههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مينا : والواحده هتكلمنى فى ايه ؟

الجارة : تعالى ورايا وانت هتشوف بنفسك

مينا : طيب يا وش المصايب 

مريم : سمعت ضحك مينا وجارته دي ... وقفلت السكة 

مينا : الو الو ... الو الو 

مينا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مينا : اهى مش راضية تنطق ... ده باين كده  ماتت 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



​*


----------



## crazy_girl (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*وادي الحلقه السادسه 

اما مريم كلمت مينا في التليفون ... وكانت زعلانة جدا لما سمعت صوت جارته ... 

ومينا مكنش داري بالدنيا ساعتها ... 

من ساعتها مينا ابتدى يروح الكلية وكان متخاصم مع مريم بعد كلمتها الجارحة ليه ... 

انه مش استايل وشعره دايما منعكش .... 

ابتدا ينتظم شوية في الدراسة لحد ما جت الامتحانات وده كان اخر يوم في الامتحانات .. 

مينا بيكلم واحد صاحبه عن الامتحان 

مينا : امتحان ممتاااااااز سهل ميا 

صاحبه : حرام عليك .. ده انا مكتبتش حرف 

مينا : ليه جلمك اتجصف ولا ايه 

صاحبه : لأ يابني الامتحان مليان 

مينا : بوي .. مليان ايه انت هتجنني 

صاحبه : في ايه دلوقتي 

مينا : انت طلعت اول مسألة كام 

صاحبه : محلتهاش 

مينا : والتانية 

صاحبه : 100 

مينا : **** 

مينا : طب والتالتة 

صاحبه : 2000 

مينا : **** 

صاحبه : يوووه 

مينا : طب والرابعة 

صاحبه : محلتهاش 

مينا : **** هما تلاتة بس 

صاحبه : انت اعد ولا هتسافر البلد 

مينا : لأ هسافر انا مش ليا حد هنا 

ولسة بيدور وشه ....لقى مريم ... وبصوتها الحو 

مريم : يارب تكون حليت كويس 

مينا : ايوة الامتحان كان ممتاز 

مريم : لسة زعلان مني 

مينا : وهزعل منك ليه ... احنا بيننا ايه 

مريم : مفيش عادي بسألك .. انت ليه دايما عصبي 

مينا : على فكرة انا لو مجبتش امتياز هيكون بسببك 

مريم : ليه بس ... انا السبب 

مينا : فاكرة الكام محاضرة اللي اتطردت فيهم بسببك 

مريم : هههههههههههههههههههههه 

مينا : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مريم : وحياة اغلى ما عندك مش تزعل مني 

مينا : طمنيني عملتي ايه في الامتحان 

مريم : بليز متزعلش مني اسفة بجد 

مينا : وحشتيني 

مريم : انا ؟ 

مينا : وحشتيني يا امي ههههههههههههههه 

مريم : هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مينا : مالك اتخضيتي لما قلت وحشتيني 

مريم : وانا هتخض ليه 

مينا : اسألي نفسك 

مريم : هه ظريف 

مينا : امسكي نفسك شوية يا بت 

مريم : هههه خفيف 

مينا : مش ملاحظة حاجة عليا 

مريم : لأ بس شايفاك مبسوط عن قبل كده الحمد لله 

مينا : لأ لأ حاجة في شكلي 

مريم : الراجل مش بشكله 

مينا : اااااااه والله .... بعد ايه ... مش كان شعري متنعكش ومش بيتسرح 

مريم : انا مكنتش اقصد ... كنت بهزر معاك 

مينا : اااااااااااااه بعد ايه بقى بعد ما جبت علبة كريم بامبرز ب 25 جنيه 

مريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه اسمه بالمرز 

مينا : ايوة امسكي في التفاهات دي ... يعني شعري وحش 

مريم : جميل 

مينا : بجد 

مريم : جميل راتب ده ممثل ممتاز ههههههههههه 

مينا : ااه يا رخمة 

مريم : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

مينا : انا هسافر اسبوعين وجاي تاني 

مريم : ليه كده خليك هنا 

مينا : هستنى ليه 

مريم : نروح شرم الشيخ مع الجامعة 

مينا : رحتها كتير كفر الشيخ 

مريم : شرم شرم 


مينا : طيب .... هفكر

مريم : خلاص بقى رد عليا عشان نروح .. اتصل بيا 

مينا : ان شاء الله 

مريم : اوكي اشوفك على خير 

مينا : كنت عايز اقولك حاجة مهمة اوووي من زمان 

مريم : ايه هي يا مينا قول قول قول 

مينا : مش مسامحك على المحاضرتين اللي محضرتهمش بسببك 

مريم : مع السلامة يا مينا 

مينا : سلام يا مريم 

وهو مروح بقى ...... عليا نعمة من نعمة ربنا لهروح الرحلة .... عاوزين نغير دو بقى 





​*


----------



## الباحث مينا (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بجد يا  crazy اليوميات دي جميلة اوي عشان  خاطري اوعي تنسي تكمليها لحسن انا بقيت بحبها اوي واكتر حاجة عجباني ان انا كمان اسمي مينا زي ما قولتلك قبل كدة


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



الباحث مينا قال:


> بجد يا  crazy اليوميات دي جميلة اوي عشان  خاطري اوعي تنسي تكمليها لحسن انا بقيت بحبها اوي واكتر حاجة عجباني ان انا كمان اسمي مينا زي ما قولتلك قبل كدة



ميرسي يامينا بجد لمرورك ومشاركتك
نورت الموضوع
هاحاول بجد اكملهم كلهم بس هما كتار اوى
ومتستعجلش زى مانت مينا انا برضه مريم وعايزة اكملهم :59: هههههههههه


----------



## فادية (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا حاسه  اني   بشوف مسلسل   صعيدي في  التلفزيون
تسلم  ايديك  يا كريزي  وانا  متابعه   معاكي  هو لسه فيه حلقات  والا دي كانت  الحلقه الاخيرة  ؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا حاسه  اني   بشوف مسلسل   صعيدي في  التلفزيون
> تسلم  ايديك  يا كريزي  وانا  متابعه   معاكي  هو لسه فيه حلقات  والا دي كانت  الحلقه الاخيرة  ؟
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



ميرسي يافاديا ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذة بجد ورفعتى من روحى المعدنية
واكيد فى باقى بس يارب يعجبكم 
وميرسي ياقمر كمان مرة لمرورك ومشاركتك:Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## twety (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

حلووووووووة خالص يا روما
حلقات جميله ومشوووووقه جدا

كل سون متنسيش فى نفس الميعاد تيجبى الحلقات
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مستنيننننننننننننك ياقمر بالحقلات طبعا
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

وبما ان الاخت الفاضله كركر كملتش الحلقات نكملها احنا معاكم ​ وبعد ما عرفنا ان الاخ مينا حلف لغير دو (يغير جو) تعالو نشوف ايه الى حصل

​ الحلقه السابعه

​ وبعد ما مينا خلص امتحانات هو ومريم وقرر انه يطلع الرحلة وكان ميعاد الرحلة اتحدد
 مريم : هو مينا اتأخر كده ليه
ريم : انتي مالك مش على بعضك ليه
مريم : وانتي مالك 
ريم : مش عارفة مهتمة بواحد زي ده ازاي
مريم : ملكيش دعوة بقى
ريم : صحيح عملتي ايه في العريس اللي اتقدملك 
مريم : رفضته طبعا..انا لسة مش عاوزة ارتبط دلوقتي
ولسة الاتوبيس هيتحرك كان مينا وصل و مريم تنفست الصعداء 
مينا : ايه يا جماعة انتوا كنتوا مستنيين حاجة ولا ايه 
ريم : ابدا كننا مستنيين القطر
 مينا : هو احنا هنسافر في الاتوبيس ولا الجطر 
ريم : يااااربي 
مريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه جامدة دي يا مينا
مينا :اي خدمة يا مريم ابقي تعالي كل يوم 
مريم : اجي فين
مينا : لا لا متاخديش في بالك والكل ركب الاتوبيس 
وفجأة مينا بيطلع من شنطته طبلة كبيرة وشغال ضرب عليها 
لحد ما وجع دماغ الناس كلها والكل زهق منه
مينا : ايه يا رحلة فجر(فقر) مالكم ساكتين ليه محدش بيرجص ليه هطبل وهرجص في نفس الوقت ولا ايه 
مريم : ابدا يا مينا بس الطبلة صوتها عالي اووووي
مينا : مانا عارف ان صوتها عالي...مكنتش اعرف انها هتضايقكوا كده 
مريم : عامة انا مش مضايقة انا مبسوطة بيها وفجأة مينا بيطلع من شنطته زمارة كبيرة بتاعة الفرق الشعبية وفضل يوجع دماغ الشباب كلهم بأصوات الالات الموسيقية  وفضل على كده لحد ما وصلوا 
مينا : يا بووووي يا جدعان المنطجة هنا جامدة جوي جوي 
مريم : انت اول مرة تيجي هنا 
مينا : لأ جيت قبل كده ايام الحرب
 مريم : حرب ايه يا مينا ..هو انت حضرت حروب
مينا : هو احنا هنروح امتى يا مريم 
مريم : يعني لسة اسبوع...انت زهقت ولا ايه
مينا : لا لا خالص بس انا مجبتش اكل كفاية 
مريم : مينا اكل ايه بس هنا الاكل اوبين بوفيه
مينا : يعني ايه 
 مريم : يعني تاكل اللي انت عايزه
مينا : يالهوي ياني يا جدعااااان 
مريم : انا هطلع اغير بقى 
مينا : اوعي تجولي هتلبسي لبس البحر
 مريم : هههههههههههههههههه ايه يا مينا ده بس 
مينا : صدجيني معرفكيش تاني 
مريم : انت هتنزل البسين بأيه ...معاك مايوه 
مينا : لأ انا ابويا جايبلي ترنج من العراج (العراق) هنزل بيه 
مريم : مينفعش يا مينا مينا : بجولك من العراج(العراق) .. جامد جدا جدا 
مريم :ما اضربت .. هههههههه 
مينا : هى ايه دى الى اضربت مريم :هههههه سيبك كبر ... يلا نفطر بقى عشان جعانة 
مينا : انتي على طول جعانة كده 
مريم : ههههههههههههههههه انا بحب الاكل اوي 
مينا : انا اخر حاجة افكر فيها الاكل 
مريم : يعني مش هتفطر
 مينا : في مش وخيار وعيش بلدي
 مينا : كل ده اكل يا نااااااااااس ...هيخلص امتى ده بس 
مريم : كل على اد ما تقدر يا مينا
مينا : عليا الطلاج انا هاكل واكل لحد ما افرجع كده 
مريم :انا طالعة اغير ونازلة 
مينا : تغيري ايه بس يا شيخة بصي على نفسك في المراية وشوفي غيرك يابووووووووووووووي انا لازم اروح اتعرف عليها 
​ أشوووووووفكم الحلقة الجاية .​ رجاء محبه : لو حد يعرف منتج او مخرج ياريت يقولى عليه ونعمل الفيلم ده 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وانا  اول  وحده  تقطع تذكرة  الفلم  دا يا كاجو 
حقيقي تحفه 
ميرسي​


----------



## kajo (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ولسه لما تعرفى الباااااااااقى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*ايه مش عايزين الباقى للمسلسل ده ولا ايه*


*على العموم انا جايبلكم *

*الحلقه التامنه*

*مينا شاف الوليه ام كلسون اتجنن عليها راح رايح وراها*

*واختفى من قدام مريم فى ثوانى*

*مينا: ايه يا وليه الكلسون الدامد ده وايه الشياكه دى كلها *
*الوليه: ايه الاشكال البيئة دى*
*مينا: بيجة ؟ طب والله انتى اللى بيجة ومعفنة كمان وريحتك منتنه وشكلك من اللى بيستحموا من العيد للعيد*
*الوليه: تصدق بقى لو مسكتش انا هندهلك اللى يعرفك شغلك كويس*
*مينا: ههههههه هتندهى مين يعنى بالكلسون اللى انتى لابساه ده*
*الوليه: لا دا انت قليل الادب ومش متربى وعايز اللى يربيك .. وبعدين ايه كلسون دى وفين هو اصلا؟*
*مينا:اه جولى كده بقى ان انتى من الاول عايزة تعرفى معناها وعماله تتوهى فى مواضيييييع تانيه اه يا لجيمه*
*الوليه:يا تااااااااامر يا أدهاااااااااااااااام*
*مينا: يطاعوا مين ان شاء الله سى تامر وسى ادهم دوووول ولادك العفاريت الصوغنانين ولا الكلاب البلوكسر بتوعك*
*الولية: بلوكسر ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مينا: بتضحكى على ايه يا وليه دلوجيت*
*الولية: ( ولية ) انا هعرفك دلوقتى على قلة ادبك والسفاله اللى انت فيها دى*
*مينا: طب والله انتى بوج على الفاضى*
*.. بسم الله ماشاء الله على تامر وادهم وهما رايحين لمامتهم كل واحد فيهم عامل زى السوبر جيت ..*
*تامروادهم: ايوااااااا يا ماما كنتى بتندهى علينا*
*الولية: ايوه ياحبايبى السافل ده كان عمال يقل ادبو معايا وقال عليكوا انكوا عفاريت صوغنانين وكلاب بلوكسر*
*تامروادهم: انت قولت كده علينا يااااااااااااه*
*مينا: عليا الطلاج ما حصل الكلام ده يا عم البلدوزر انت وهو كل اللى حصل انى كنت بجولها الساعة كام يا هانم*
*مامة نامر وادهم بتوجه الكلام لمينا بس بحنيه زى ما انتوا عارفين*
*الولية: هانم اه يا كداب دى عمرها ما طلعت من بؤك خالص ليا يا عديم النظر*
*وكمان يا حبايبى كل شوية يقولى يا ولية*
*تامروادهم: احنا ماما يتقالها يا ولية دا انت هتموت النهارده*
*مينا: يا رداله استنوا بس كده واهدوا طب انا هجول ايه اللى حصل*
*تامروادهم: واحنا هنستناك لما تحكيلنا ايه اللى حصل يا عم الكتكوت وبعدين ايه برطمان الكاتشب اللى انت واقع فى ده*
*حد يلبس بنطلون احمر*
*مينا: لو سمحت يا أخ متقولش كتكوت دى وبعدين انت عندك عمى الوان ولا ايه *
*تامروادهم: انت كمان بترد على اخويا دا احنا هنعملك شمسية*
*مينا : يااااااه عليكوا هو الواحد ميعرفش يهزر معاكوا كده اااابدآآآآ *
*مريم: مينااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*مينا: ايون يا مريم انا هنا واقف مع ناس صحابى *
*تامروادهم: صاحبك مين دول ياااااه دااحنا هنفرمك دلوقتى*
*مينا: لأ والنبى يا كابتن اصلها الموزة بتاعتى ومش عايزها تشوفنى وانا بتفرم*
*مريم: ايه يا مينا انت اختفيت مرة واحدة كده ليه وجريت ورا الست اللى كنت بتقول عليها وليه هههههههه*
*وعملت ايه معاها بقى يا سيدى فى الاخر ... بس انا زعلانه علشان تسيبنى وتقوم تجرى وراها كده*
*مينا: طب بجولك ايه دلوجتى اجرى انزلى البحر شوية وانا هحصلك*
*مريم: لأ انت بجد عملت معاها ايه ومش تعرفنا على صحابك . انما انت مقولتليش انك ليك صحاب هنا*
*مينا : ما اصل انا لسه متعرف عليهم دلوجتى *
*... ام تامر وادهم كانت بتجيب حاجه ورجعت لهم تانى *
*مريم: الحق يا احمد الست ام كلسون اللى كنت بتقول عليهها جايه هناك اهيه*
*مينا: يا بت اجفلى خشمك ده بدل ما اقطعلك لسانك*
*مريم : هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وهنشوووووف ايه اللى حصل الحلقة الجايه لما ام تامر وادهم راحت لهم *
*الدنيااااااا هتووووووولع خالص
*​


----------



## kajo (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

عشان بحبكم بس جبتلكم حلقه كمان
بس عايز اشوف ردود زى المطره بقى مش هينفع كده على فكره


*الحلقه التاسعه*


*بعد ما مامه تامر وادهم جتلهم*
*الولية: ها يا حبايبى عملتوا ايه مع الكلب ده *
*مريم: كلب  ... انتى قصدك على مين يا هانم *
*الولية: قصدى على السافل قليل الادب اللى واقف جنبك ده*
*مينا: لالالا انتى كده عديتى حدودك يا جمورة وانا مش هجدر امسك نفسى بعد كده*
*تامروادهم: انت بتكلم مين كده ياااااااااه*
*مينا: بكلم صاحبتى يا عم الحد انت وهو *
*تامروادهم:ااااااه افتكرنا حاجه تانيه *
*مينا جه جنب تامروادهم بصوت واطى والنبى يا كابتن انت وهو متخلوش شكلى وحش جدام الموزة بتاعتى*
*تامروادهم: هههههههههههههه وانت عندك موزة يا بأف*
*مينا: لالالا انتوا زودتوها على الاخر انت واخوك يا عم الجمور*
*تامروادهم: نعم يا كوتوموتو*
*مينا: بص برده تانى بتربط الهزار بالجد ياددع انا بمزح معاااااك*
*تامروادهم: ما علينا انجز وودع الموزة بتاعتك علشان انت هتموت دلوقتى*
*مينا: لأ والنبى يا كابتن بلااااااش وانا لابس الترننج اللى ابويا الحد دايبهولى من العراج*
*تامروادهم: ااااااانجز ..... طب لما انت مش اد المعاكسه والكلام ده بتعاكس ليييييييه*
*مريم: مينا انا مش فاهمه حاجه !!!*
*مينا : استنى يامريم ... معندناش حريم تفتح خشنها والرداله بيتكلموا*
*مريم: يا مينا دول بيقولوا هيضربوك وكلام غريب كده*
*مينا : يا سيتى دول بيهزرووووا معايا *
*تامروادهم: لأ مبنهزرش .....*
*الوليه: علشان لازم قلالات الادب اللى زيك يتربوا كويس ويعرفوا شغلهم*
*مينا بيقرب من أم تامروادهم وبيقولها *
*مينا : معلش يا هانم ..متزعليش يا جمر انتى وبعدين انتى احلويتى عن جول مرة شوفتك فيها كده ليه*
*الوليه: خلاص يا ولاد سماح المرة دى طلع مؤدب*
*وبتروح مقربه من مينا وموشوشاه فى ودنه *
*الوليه: هستناك بكره على البيتش الساعة 10 الصبح اوعا متجيش *
*مينا: قشطه يا موزة من 8 الصبح هكون متلجح على البيشت*
*الوليه: يلا يا اولاااااااد*
*مينا : سلام يا رداله بس اوعوا تنسوا *
*مريم: مينا انا مش فاهمه حاجه خالص وبعدين تعالا هنا كانت بتقولك ايه الست دى*
*مينا: لالالا يامريم مفيش حاده*
*مريم: خلاص اوك يامينا براحتك .... شكرآ*
*مينا : وه وه وه ... الجمر بتاعى انا يزعلى منى ازااااى بس 
مريم : ابعد بقى بعيد عنى انا زعلانه منك *
*مينا : طب والله ارمى نفسى فى البحر واغرق نفسى كمان علشان ترتاحى*
*مريم: لأ لأ يامينا اوعا تعمل كده*
*مينا : كنت عارف يا جمر انك هتجولى كده وهتخافى عليا كماااان*
*مريم: أنااااااا ؟*
*مينا : لأ الولييييه ههههههههههههههه*
*مريم: ماشى ماشى براحتك*
*انا جعااااااان جوى جوى*
*وهما رايحين البوفيه اللى على البلاج مينا قابل واحد صاحبه من الرحله معاهم *
*وكان متابع الحوار من الاول بتاع الوليه ام كلسون لحد الاخر*
*صاحبه : ايه يا رمبببو عملت ايه مع الكباتن اللى كانوا عاملين زى البلدوزر اللى كانوا عايزين يفرمووك ههههههههههه*
*مينا :ازيك ياض عامل ايه وفينك كده*
*صاحبه : انت اطرش ولا ايه يا عم بقولك عملت ايه مع الاشباح اللى كانت عايزة تاكلك دى*
*مينا: لالالا ياعم انا بطلت افلام رعب من زماااااااان ياعم الحد*
*صاحبه: ااااااه هى مريم متعرفش اللى انت عملته واللى كان هيحصلك ولا ايه*
*مريم بتبص لمينا  بصه استغراب *
*مينا: طب تعالى يا مريم نجيب حاده ونيجى على طوووول*
*مريم: مينا لو سمحت فهمنى ايه اللى حصل انت مبتخبيش عليا حاجه*
*مينا فى سره*
*الله يخرب بيتك دا انا مصدقت انها نسيت الموضوع*
*مينا: يا سيتى كل اللى حصل ان انا بعد لما عاكست الوليه راحت مناديالى ولادها الاتنين اللى عاملين زى*
*الباب اللى كانوا واقفين دول*
*مريم: وبعدين....*
*مينا : بس يا سيتى كانوا عايزين يعرفوا انا عملت كده ليه زى ما انتى شوفتى كده*
*بس انا جولتلهم اللى هيجرب منى عليا الطلاج لأتصل بابويا المجدس هريدى فى البلد واخليه *
*يجى يجتلكم*
*مريم: يا مينا دا انت عقباال ما ابوك المقدس  يكون وصل عندنا هنا هيكونوا عملوك زى الكوتش *
*مينا : (( كوتش )) ... شكرا يا ست نور انا غلطان انى حكيتلك*
*مريم: يا مينا يا مينا تعالا بس اقولك انا كنت بهزر معاك والله ... انت قماص اوووى*
*مينا : لا انا جعان هروح اكل وانام علشان ورايا بكره راندفو *
*تانى يوم والساعه بقت 7 الصبح *
*مينا: وه وه وه ... يابوووووى الوليه كده هتروح ومش هتلاجينى على البيشت*
*مينا كان على البيتش الساعه 8 بالظبط زى ماقالها *
*وفجأة تيجى الساعه 9,30 مينا يلاقى مين اللى جاااااايله*
*على البحر وهو قاااااعد ................*
*.
.
.
cut*​


----------



## gigi angel (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

انا عجبنى اوىىىى  المسلسل ده 

وبجد انا بقيت بستناه


----------



## kajo (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

مش ممكن فى حد متابع معايا 

انا مش مسدس نفسى

لما يوصل عدد الردود لحد  عشره بعد اخر حلقه هنزل الحلقه الجايه

وعلى فكره المسلسل ده بجد بيبتدى يحلو جدااااااااا فى الاخر

سلام


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

:a82: يا مينا انا لو شوفتك حموتك اخرك محاضره محاضرة ايه ده البنت معك وبتكلمك يا لهوتى ده نصيبه سوده 
ايام ما كونت فى الكليه مكونتش بحضر وقلت ادور اخد المحاضرت من مين المهم لقت واحد  مش عارف اقولكم ايه 
ايه ممكن المحاضرت اصورها لو سمحت قلى على شرط انك تحضر المحاضرة واشوفك وبعد كده ادهللك كفياك من البنات وسيبك المحاضره قلتله  ده شئ ما يخصكش ده حاجة رجعلى المهم 
خت منه الدفتر بتاع المحاضرة  خطفته وجريت بهزار المهم طلعت شربت شاى وصورته  رجعت الملعب بتاع الكليه لقته بيبعيط عشان انا ضيعت عليه المحاضره وعشان الدفتر قلتله بس بس كفيا   ومش تزعل منى من فضللك 
المهم لقته بصلى  من فوق لتحت وقلى  ربنا يخدك ضيعت منى المحاضرة  المهم قلت اخوش اشوف الناس ده بتقول ايه عن المنهج وانه مشتعجل قوى والمحاضرة مهمه لقت نصف الى حضرين نايمن والباقى  قادر بيتكلم مع الى جنبه والدكتور بيقرا الجريد و الصف الاول الى منهم الود ده هما الى قاعدين مستنينه اتريه كان بيعيط عشان الحضور والغاب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد بجد متابعيييييييييين

يلا كمل يا كاجو انت او روما
يلا فى انتظاااااااااار
باقى الحلقاااااااااااااااات :smil12:


----------



## kajo (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

اوكيك اوكيك

ميرسى يا تويتى على المتابعه

وايه يا مينا الى انت عامله ده حرام عليك يا راجل ضيعت على الواد الغياب

بس بينى وبينك  الكليات كلها دلوقتى محدش بيروحها غير عشان الغياب والحضور

شكرا ليكم

والباقى جاى فى السكه


----------



## تونى 2010 (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

:smil13: حلو قوىىىىىىىىىى القصه بس تفتكرى انها ممكن واحده تحب واحد بالمواصفات دى صحيح الحب اعمى واطرش واخرس


----------



## kajo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*ومعادنا مع الحلقه العاشره*



*ميناوهو قاعد على البلاج مستنى ام ادهم وتامر *
*ميييييييين اللى طب عليييييييه ..........*


*الوليه: ايه يا مونى  إتأخرت عليك *
*مينا : لالا خالص وحتى لو إتجخرت يا جمر*
*الوليه : لا دا أنت شكلك شقى خالص*
*مينا : لا دانا اعجبك جوى جوى*
*الوليه: طيب هنشوف كل حاجه *
*وهما قاعدين ميين اللى طب عليهم ............. *
*الجميله مريم*
*ايه انتوا افتكرتوا مين مش كفايه كان هيتاكل علقه امبارح*
*من غير نفس بقى ومريم بتتكلم*
*مريم : ازيك يا مينا انت هنا من بدرى ولا ايه ؟*
*مينا: اه قولت اشم هوا ناضيف على الصبح كده*
*مريم: طب تعالا معايا يا مينا لو سمحت انا عايزاك *
*مينا : حاضر يا مريم 5 دجايج وهكون عندك بس اسبجينى انتى *
*مريم : لأ يا مينا لو سمحت انا عايزاك دلوقتى ممكن *
*مينا علشان خاطر ميزعلش مريم وعلشان هو ميقدرش على زعلها *
*راح قايم وراحلها على طول *
*مريم : ايه يا مينا اللى بينك وبين الست دى ممكن اعرف ؟*
*مينا : مفيش حاجه يا مريم صدجينى*
*مريم: انت يا مينا متعودش تكدب عليا كده*
*مينا : وانا والله يا مريم معرفش الوليه ام كلسون دى عايزة منى ايه*
*مريم بصراحه انا فى حاجه عايز اجولهالك من زمان وكاتمها فى جلبى*
*من زمان جوى جوى انا يا مريم .............*
*الوليه: ايه واقفين بتقولوا ايه يا أمامييييييير .. تعالا يا مونى انا عاوزاك فى حاجه*
*وراحه شدااااااه من ايده*
*مريم : مونى !!!!!!!!!!!*
*مريم : يا مينا تعالا انا عاوزاك *
*ومينا واقف مش عارف يعمل ايه وراحه شداااه تانى وخادتو ومشيواااااا بعيد عن مريم وهو مش عارف يعمل ايه...*
*المهم مريم كانت هتتجن ومش عارفه تعمل ايه*
*وبعد ما رجع مينا*
*مينا : يا ساتر يا رب على الوليه دى اعوذ بالله*
*مريم : ايه يا مينا كنت فين انا كنت قلقانه عليك قوى وزعلت منك اوى برده علشان مشيت وسبتنى مع الست دى*
*مينا : دى وليه مجنونه *
*مريم : ليه كانت عاوزة ايه *
*مينا : كانت بتطلب حاجات غريبه كده وكل شويه تجولى انت صعيدى اى كلام ولا صعيدى جامد .. والحمد لله ان ربنا نجانى منها *
*مريم : لا والنبى وبعدين ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!*
*مينا : مكونتش اعرف انها كده انا كنت فاكرها عايزة خدمه منى اجدمهلها ولا حاجه طلعت غير كده خالص*
*مريم: طب على العموم يا مينا انا مش عايزاك تقف معاها تانى ولا تروح معاها تانى*
*مينا: طلباتك جوامر يا جمر انت والنبى انت جمر واللى يجول غير كده يبجا دموسة وابن دموسه*
*مريم: ههههههههههههههههه*
*مريم : ياااه يا مينا خلاص فاضل 3 ايام والرحله تخلص ونرجع للترم التانى*
*مينا : بس انا عايز اجضى ال3 تيام دول وانا معاك يا جمر وعايز اعوضك عن كل اللى فااااااات*
*مريم : بمناسبه ايه يامينا بتقول الكلام ده وبعدين انت مين سمحلك تقولى كده وبناء على ايه بتقوله اساسا*
*مينا وشه اتقلب وجاااااب 100 لون وقبل ما يرد عليها.......*
*مريم : هههههههههههههههههههه*
*مريم:  ايه مالك انت عملت كده ليه وانا كنت بهزر معاك على فكرة*
*ههههههههههه*
*مينا: اووووووف وه يابووووووى خضتينى يا شيخه انا قولت ايه اللى حصل .انا عمرى ما حد حرجنى كده خالص *
*مريم : لالا متخافش كنت بهزر هههههههههه*
*مينا : يااااااااه على هزارك اللى عامل زى هزار الراجل بتاع جلد الخرفان اللى بيعدى علينا كل عيد فى البلد*
*مريم : جلد الخرفااااان*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*مينا : يا بت بهزر معاكى دا انتى دمك زى السكر*
*مينا : المهم بس دلوجتى انا لازم اتصل بأبويا فى البلد واطنمه عليا يا مريم احسن يكوووون جلجان عليا ولا حاجه وبعدين هو جالى قبل ما تنزل الترعه (( البسين )) اللى انت رايحها ابقا كلمنى وانا نسيت خالص*
*مريم : ترعه هههههه المهم يا مينا*
*خد موبيلى وكلمه*
*مينا : لا يا مريم اصل المكالمه ممكن تكون غاليه شويه*
*مريم : يا مينا ولا يهمك الرصيد كله تحت امرك *
*مينا : لا يا مريم دا كتير والله ربنا يخليكى ليا يارب بس معلش ولو فيها رخامه انتى معاكى اد ايه رصيد ؟ ههههههههههه*
*بهزر معاكى طبعا*
*مريم : خد بقى وبطل رخامه وكلم المجدس يوسف وسلملى عيه جوى جوى جوى ههههههههه*
*مينا : ههههههه ماشى يا سيتى بس بشرط هبقا اديكى دقيقه تتكلمى من عندى لما اجيب موبيل *
*مريم: ااااه صح يا مينا انت لازم تجيب موبيل علشان ابقا اتصل بيك عليه بدل ما جارتك الجميله اللى بترد عليا كل مرة دى*
*مينا : ههههههههه لالا ما انا جولت لابويا  وقريب هيبعتلى الموبيل اللى بيجولوا عليه ده الموتوريله سن الفيل *
*مريم : ههههههههههههههه *
*مينا : ايه مش عاجبك ولا ايه يا بت انتى*
*مريم : لالالا تمام*
*مينا : طب هاتى الموبيل ولا انتى بتهربى من الجيجه ولا ايه*
*مريم: ههههه ايه اللى انت بتقوله ده امسك وسلملى عليه اوى يا مينا*
*:
:
stop
كفايـــه كده النهارده صــــــوح
ياريت بقي ياشبـــــــاب وشابــــات الاقي ردووود اكتر واكتر
الموضوع لسه هيدخـــــل ف الغمييييييييق*​


----------



## max mike (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جميله خاااااااااااااااااااالص
تحفة


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

حرام عليكو الى بتعملوه فى الصعايدة ده 
انا زعلانة اوى وهعيط
بس بجد تسلم ايديكوا


----------



## kajo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

على فكره كريزى صعيديه

وبعدين استنى  انت متعرفيش الصعيدى ده هيعمل ايه فى واخر القصه  

الصعيدى المصيبه ده بخفه دمه الى ملهاش حل هيوقع اكتر من خمس بنات فيه  وهو ولا هو هنا 
قصدى يعنى هو عارف بس بيستهبل  

بس تابعو واضحكو واتمتعو بجد


----------



## شنودة بستان (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بجد قصه جميله جدا 
انا كل ما اكون متدايق اجيب القصه دى واقراها 
علشان بتضحكنى 
بس جااااااااااااااااااااااامده مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
تسلم ايديكو​


----------



## kajo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

لا ياعم شنوده مش عايزين كده
عايزينك تتابع على طول 
مش كل ماتكون مضايق
مرسى لمورك 

وقريب هتموتو من الضحك بجد
لما تعرفو ريم لما دخلت فى القصه
ولا الممرضه عملت ايه مع مينا لما ريم رجلها اتكسرت ومريم كانت هتعمل ايه لما عرفت او تخيلت ان احمد هخونها مع ريم

ههههههههههههههه


----------



## الباحث مينا (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

موصوع جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااا وياريته مايخلص متتصوريش اد اية انا بفرح اوي لما الاقي حلقات جديدة في الموضوع دة

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## meraa (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههه
جميل ميرسى


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ممكن تكمل بااااقى القصة انا اندمجت معاها خاااااااالص وعايز اعرف ايه اللى هيحصل


----------



## max mike (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

باقى القصة فين 
فين باقى الحلقات


----------



## crazy_girl (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه الحاديه عشر 


مريم وهي نازله جري ورا مينا عشان تخليه يعقد معاهم الاسبوع فلاقته حاطط الشنطه بتاعته جانبه وبيتصل بالتليفون 
يا تري بيتصل بمين 
مينا : الو 
جارته : الووووووووووو مين معايا في التليفون بس ازاي دخلت جوه هههههههههههههه 
مينا : مش وقت استظرافك ياختي دلوقتي 
جارته : ايه يا واد الخفه دي مين معايا 
مينا : انا مينا اللي اتهبب وساكن في الشقه اللي قدامك 
جارته : اه مينا موني موني ازيك يا واد يا مووني عامل ايه انت فين ياض وازاي اخبارك 
مينا : انا في شرم الشيخ 
جارته : مش كنت تقولي يا واد كنا رحنا سوا 
مينا : تيجي فين يا وليه دا انتي لو شوفتي النسوان اللي هنا تنتحري 
جارته :جاتك ايه يا موني عسل بس عسل اسود تلاقيك معاك الجثه اللي كلمتك قبل كده هي لسه عايشه يا واد هي مش ماتت في التليفون 
مينا : عيطوا عليكوا بدري يا شيخه بتفولي في وش البت دانتي خارجه من الترب بكفاله يا وليه روحي موتي (مريم سمعت الكلام دا وشها مريم من الفرحه) 
جارته : انا يا موني انا يا واد لو عايزه اكون زي جوليا روبرت هكون 
مينا : جوليو ابو ربع جنيه انتي بتكلي الحاجات دي يا وليه 
جارته : جاتك ايه يا موني يخربيت عقلك سكر سكر انت بتتصل ليه بقي 
مينا : بقلك انا نسيت المفتاح تحت الدواسه اللي قدام الشقه خديه خلي معاكي لحد مرجع انا راجع النهارده 
جارته : ماشي يا حبيب قلبي ترجع بالسلامه مستنياك 
مينا : مستنيه مين يا وليه انتي تخلي معاكي المفتاح بس 
جارته : ماشي يا موني ترجع بالسلامه خلي بالك من نفسك 
مينا بيحط السماعه وبيلف لاقه نور في وشه 
مريم : انتا مسافر خلاص 
مينا : اصل اعد لمين انا جاي عشانك وانتي زعلتي ومشيتي 
مريم : مانتا السبب سرحان في واحده وانا معاك 
مينا : خلاص يا سيتي انا اسف 
مريم : وانا اسفه ماتسفرش خلاص 
مينا : خلاص مش مسافر عشان خاطرك انتي 
مريم : مرسي يا مينا بجد انت طيب اوي 
مينا : انتي اطيب والله 
مريم : طيب بقي اطلع حط الشنط وتعالي نتمشي 
مينا : بس انا جعان اوي 
مريم : خلاص طلع الشنط وتعالي نفطر 
مينا : اوك 
مينا وهو طالع يودي الشنط ووقبل مايوصل لباب الاوضه خبط يا تري في مين 
?????????????????????????????? ?????? ???????





​*


----------



## crazy_girl (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقة الثانية عشر 

( مينا ساب مريم واقفه في الريسبشن وطلع يحط الشنط ووهو بيقفل الباب خبط ) 

مينا : مين اللي بيخبط 
الطارق : انا 
مينا : ايوه مين يا عني انت مش بشر كائن يعني ليك اسم 
الطارق : ايه الظرف دا ايوه يا عم انا كائن يعيش ويتعايش وليا اسم انا محمود ( محمود دا صاحب مينا شافه في المطعم وطلع وراه الاوده عشان يسلم عليه) 
مينا : ( فتح الباب لاقا محمود صحبه خاده بالحضن وسلامات وبوس ) 
محمود : ازيك يا مون يخربيت عقلك انت ايه يا واد اللي جابك هنا وجاي مع مين 
مينا : اهه تغير شويه بدل ما نروح البلد جيت هنا مع اصحابي 
محمود : طيب ياباشا اسيبك انا برحتك عشان تشوف اصحابك والبنت اللي مستناياك تحت 
مينا : ماشي يا مان انت شوفتني معاها 
محمود : اه يا معلم شوفتك في المطعم تحت بس تعرف زوقك حلو يا مان عرفت تنقي يا معلم 
مينا : انقي ايه يا معلم دي صاحبتي اصلي معرفش حد في الرحله غيرها 
محمود : طيب يا مان اسيبك بقي ولو عوزت اي حاجه انا في الخدمه 
مينا : ماشي يا مان والف شكر 

( مينا ساب محمود ونزل يفطر بقي اخيرا هيفطر مع مريم ) 
مينا : اخيرا يا مريم هنفطر 
مريم : اخيرا انا ميته من الجوع 
مينا : لو سمحت الفطار بتاعنا 
الجرسون : حاضر يا فندم 
مينا : بس بسرعه عشان ميتين من الجوع 
مريم : اه بسرعه خالص عشان ممكن ناكل في بعض دلوقتي 
مينا : بسرعه يا عم احسن تيجي تاكل فيا 
جرسون : حاضر يا فندم 

( الجرسون جاب الاكل وكلو الحمدو لله ومريم خدت مينا وتمشوا علي البحر ) 
مريم : انت هتعمل النهارده ايه يا مينا 
مينا : مش عارف والله يا مريم انا عندي فكره احنا نتمشي شويه بعدين انا هطلع انام عشان تعبان من السفر 
مريم : عندك حق والله اوك وبليل ننزل نخرج ونشوف البلد 
مينا : اوك يا مريم 
مريم : البحر هنا حلو اوي بكره اكيد ننزله سوا 
مينا : باذن الله 
مريم : يلا نرجع بقي 
مينا : يلا 

( مينا ومريم طلعوا اودهم وهنعرف عملوا ايه باليل باليل النهارده )










​*


----------



## crazy_girl (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ولســــــــــــــــــــه فى تانى كتيرررررررررررر
انتظرونا مع امتع نوادر لمرمر ومون مون 
اللى بيتكرروا كتير معانا
ههههههههههههه
وشاركونا بارئكم


----------



## فادية (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

انا   مستنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  
حقيقي مسلسل  رومانسي  خاااااااااااااالص 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## crazy_girl (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههه
ميرسي يافادية ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة 
بجد بتنورى المواضيع موت


----------



## max mike (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

انا مستنى الحلقة الجاية بفارغ الصبر متشوق اعرف ايه اللى هيحصل بجد قصة روعة


----------



## crazy_girl (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ميرسي يامايكل وان شاء الله مش هنطول عليكوا
وانا مبسوطة انها عجبتكم بجد
وميرسي لمتابعتك


----------



## captive2010 (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههه
حلوة الحكاية دي​


----------



## جيلان (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*حلقااااااااات روعة بجد
وجامدة جدا
ويلا هاتو الباقى بسرعة بئى عشن اعرف ايه الى حيحصل
ويا ريت الموضوع ده يتثبت عشن اكيد فى حلقات كتير تانى*


----------



## just member (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*هههههههههههه
هى حلوة 
تقريبا اروع قصة حب 
ربنا يخليكى وترخمى علينا اكتر واكتر 
ههههههههه
بجد حلوة والاجمل انى كملتها للأخر وبلفضول شديد اوى 
ربنا يباركك ومرسى لحضورك *


----------



## max mike (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

مستنيين باقى القصة


----------



## Michael (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*








واااااااااااااااااااااو هايل جدا يا *crazy_girl*

*بجد رجعتينى لورا بتاع 3 - 4 سنين ورا*

*ملاحظة ذكر بالحلقة 11 انة مريم ومينا كانوا زعلانين باخر احلقة 10 ودة انا مش فاهمة لان باخر الحلقة 10 كانت مريم ادت الموبيل بتاعها لمينا يعمل تليفون فلية بالحلقة 11 باولها كان مينا موضب شنطة للرجوع الى الشقة بتاعتة*

*سلام ونعمة ومنتظر الحلقة الجاية*


​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه 
ميرسى ليك يا كريزى باةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بجد قصة جميلة جدا وانا متشوقة اني اعرف باقي القصة علشان بجدنفسي اعرف اخرة القصة الرومانسية دي ايه؟


----------



## max mike (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

مستنيين الحلقة الجااااااااااااااية


----------



## gigi angel (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

انا عاوزه الحلقه بسرعه
عاوزه اعرف اه اللى حصل


----------



## kajo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

سورى يا جماعه كريزى لخبطلنا الدنيا والاحداث مش ماشيه خالص 

انا اخر حلقه كتبتها كان نهايتها ان مريم اديت الموبايل لمينا 
عشان يكلم ابوه ويطمنه عليه عشان بقاله فتره مش كلمه

نرجع بقى نشوف الحلقه دى 

اه نسيت اقولكم ان كريزى كتبت حلقات قديمه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


تابعو الجديد معايا 

ياكريزى هضربك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

تضرب مين انت ناسى انها بلدياتى ولا ايه 
لا يابابا اصحى 
ههههههههههههههههه
مستنين الحلقات ياباشا


----------



## kajo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه الحاديه عشر*

*مكالمه مينا وابوه المقدس يوسف*
*مينا : ازيك يابا وازى امى واخواتى والبلد كلتها*
*وبعدين بينه وبين نفسه (( اللهى تولعوا كلوكوا ))*
*ابوه: ازيك يا ولدى عامل ايه وايه اخبارك مش ناوى ترجع ولا ايه يا ولدى دى البلد كلتها مستنظراااااك*
*مينا: اه طبعا يابا ناوى دى البلد وحشانى جوى جوى جوى*
*وبعدين بينه وبين نفسه (( اللهى ارجع الاجيها مولعه باللى فيها ))*
*ابوه : والعمده يامينا بيسلم عليك وعايز يكلمك علشان عايز ينزل مصر وعايز يشوفك علشان تروحوا مع بعض تزورو كنايس مصر الجديمه والمقطم وبالمرة يشتريلوا بهيمتين بدل اللى ماتوا *
*مينا : ماتوا من ايه يابا هو انت لسه شغال فى الزريبه عنده ولا ايه يابا*
*ابوه: ومالها يا ولدى شغلانه الزريبه دا انا دلوجتى اترجيت وبجيت مشرف على البهايم كلتها*
*مينا : طب الحمد لله يابا*
*ابوه: طب خد يا ولدى امك عايزة تكلمك*
*مينا : يابا وحياتك بسرعه علشان انا بتكلم من المحمول ومش بتاعى يابااااا*
*وبعدين بينه وبين نفسه (( يالهوووى يابا عليك وعلى سنينك السوده ))*
*أم مينا : ازيك يا ولدى عامل ايه *
*مينا : ازيك يامااااا عامله ايه*
*أم مينا : ليك عندى يا ولدى خبر حلو جوى جوى هيعجبك*
*مينا: جولى ياما جولى ما ما انا عارف اخبارك*
*وبعدين بينه وبين نفسه (( اخبارك السوده دى))*
*أم مينا: جايبالك عروسه انما ايه زى الجمر يا ولدى*
*مينا: عروسه !!!! مين دى ياما ؟؟؟*
*أمه : سعديه بنت عمك ابو عوض*
*أحمد : سعديه !!!!!دى هبله .... ياما دى  كانت بتجرى ورا عربيه الرش بتاعه النموس و كانت بتزل الترعه *
*ياما دى كانت ........ ياما دى جربانه ياما*
*أمه : دى دلوجتى بجت عروسه وإحلوت يا ولدى*
*ام مينا : ربنا يسهل يامااا .. بس انا دلوجتى مبفكرش غير فى دراستى*
*مينا : خلاص خلاص ياما سلام دلوجتى علشان الرصيد اللى فى المحمول ميخلصش*
*أمه : ايه ده يا ولدى انت جيبت محلول *
*مينا : وبعدين بينه وبين نفسه (( سلام بجا ياما دا انتى رغايه جوى وراح قافل فى وشها ))*
*مريم: ايه يا مينا سلمتلى على المقدس يوسف*
*مينا: اه طبعا طبعا *
*مينا : ياااااه يا مريم  لو شفتى بلدنااااااا حته من شرم كده*
*مريم  : نفسى اروح معاك يا مينا  مرة واشوفها واشوف المقدس  ومامتك وكل اخواتك*
*مينا  : بينه وبين نفسه ((متشوفيش وحش))*
*مينا : اااه يامريم  نفسى تشوفى ابويا العمده وهو قاعد فى الزريبه أخ قصدى وهو بيبص على الناس اللى شغاله فى الزريبه*
*مينا  : وأد ايه يا مريم ابويا مهتم بنظافه الزريبه أخ قصدى البلد كلتها*
*مريم  : هو بباك عمده طب احكيلى عن اخواتك *
*مينا: عندى يا ستى أخين وأخت*
*مريم : واسمهم ايه*
*مينا : عواد وعبعال والبنت اسمها صابحه*
*مريم : وسنهم اد ايه؟؟*
*مينا  : عواد ده حرامى أد الدنيا*
*مريم : حرااااامى !!!!!!!!!!*
*مينا  : لأ يا شيخه بهزر معاكى*
*دا عواد عنده خمستااااشر سنه ولسه فى ابتدائى اصل بيحب الدراسه جوى تصورى !!!*
*مريم  : وعبعال ؟؟؟؟*
*مينا  : عبعااااااال يا عينى على عبعال ... عبعال ده تديله من فوق اكل يديكى من تحت حاجات تانيه *
*مريم : هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مينا : لا دا عبعال فظيع تصورى عبعال فى مرة كنا بنتعشا فا أمى كانت عاملالنا بيض ومش وكان فى المش دود وكان عبعال بجاله يومين مكالش لحمه راح واكل الدود وساااب المش !!*
*مريم: يوميين مكاالش لحمه !!!! ههههههههههههههههه*
*مينا  : لأ وايه وبعد ما أكل الدود والبيض دخل الحمام *
*فضلت يا مريم  البلد كلتها 7 أيام تعانى من سد فظييييع فى المجارى*
*مريم : هههههههههههههههههههههههه يع يع*
*مينا  : مقولكيش بجا على صابحه*
*مريم : لألأ كفااااااايه لحد كده*
*مينا  : لا كله إلا صابحه .. صابحه وهى صابحه.....*
*وفجأة ومينا بيتكلم مع مريم  راح طابب عليه واحد بلدياته من البلد ومينا  بقى مرعوب ليشوفوا ويجى يسلم عليه ويفضحه قدام مريم *
*وفعلا ده اللى حصل وبلدياته شافه وراح رايحله علطوووووووووووول*
*مينا وشه جااااااب 100 لووووون وخااااااف ليتفضح قدام مريم وتعرف ان ابوه ولا عمده ولا حاجه*
*ورااااااااح دااااخل بلديتناااااا على مينا  ..........*
*اشوفكم بعديييييين
*​


----------



## max mike (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يااااااااااااااااااه كنت تكمل
بس معلش المرة الجاية


----------



## crazy_girl (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



kajo قال:


> سورى يا جماعه كريزى لخبطلنا الدنيا والاحداث مش ماشيه خالص
> 
> انا اخر حلقه كتبتها كان نهايتها ان مريم اديت الموبايل لمينا
> عشان يكلم ابوه ويطمنه عليه عشان بقاله فتره مش كلمه
> ...





تصدق وشي حمر خالص مالص واتكسفت :smil13:
يعنى انا نزلت حلقات قديمة؟؟؟؟
:dntknw:
وكدة برضه تفضحنى قدام اللى يسوا واللى يسوا برضه :ranting::ranting::ranting:
ماشي ياكاجو باشا لتصحيح الخطأ وانا وانت ايه؟ اتنين
يعنى انا اغلط انت تغلط المهم الموضوع يتكتب كامل لاحلى ناس فى اجمل منتدى 




وميرررررررررررسي للتصحيح
بس بلاش ضرب يامستر علشان منعوه على فكره
وبخاف 
خليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ حنين ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك



سورى يااصحابي وصحاباتي على الدهولة اللى انا فيها


----------



## gigi angel (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ولا يهمك يا كريزى بس ياريت تنزلى باقى الحلقات بسرعه علشان خاطرنا


----------



## crazy_girl (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ميرسي ياجيرمين وبجد هنحاول نخلصها بس هى كبيرة شوية
وميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك وحشانى


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*انا زههههههقت       بجد بجد ما تعملوها  فيلم احسن اية التعب دة ​*


----------



## kajo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ازيكم 

ازيكم 
انا جاى ارنم عندكم احنا مبسوطين  احنا فرحانين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ازيكم يا اجمل اعضاء وحشتونى على فكره


ليكم اجمد حلقه بقى 

وتعالو نشوف القصه ايه


----------



## kajo (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه الثانيه عشر*

*كنا خلصنا المره الى فاتت ان بلديات مينا شافوه فى شرم ومينا كان مرعوب انه يشوفه ويفضحه *
*لكن للاسف هو ده الى حصل *
*ودخل بلديتنا على مينا  *
*ونشوف ايه الى حصل*

*صميده : مينا بلدياتى حبيبى ازيك يا صاحبى عامل ايه *
*مينا : ازيك انت يا عواد *
*بينه وبين نفسه (( الله يخرب بيتك ايه اللى جابك دلوجتى يا صميده يا غلس )).!؟*
*صميده : ( عواد ) مين انت مش فاكرنى ولا ايه يا مينا*
*مينا : لالا طبعا ازاى يا حمدان فاكرك وانا اقدر انساك*
*صميده : حمدان مين يا مينا انا صميده ابن عمك الحج شعبان بتاع البليله*
*مينا : ااااااه يا جدع وانا اقدر انساك برده ايه اللى انت بتجوله ده وايه اللى جايبك هنا يا حمار قصدى يا صميده*
*بينه وبين نفسه (( تيجو من بلدكوا وتقرفونا هنا )).!؟*
*صميده : طب والله يامينا  انت كنت واحشنى جوى جوى
فاكر يا مينا ايام زمان اما كنا .......؟*
*وراح مينا قاطع كلامه*
*مينا : اااه طبعا طبعا فاكر يا صميده وانا اقدر انسى*
*بينه وبين نفسه (( اه يا ابن الدزمه هتفضحنى جدام مريم ))..؟*
*صميده : فاكر اما كنا بنروح نلعب مع البهايم فى زريبه العمده اللى كان ابوك شغال فيها *
*مينا : هههههههههههههههههه دا انت بجى دمك شربات وزى السكر يا صمصم*
*صميده : ولا فاكر اما كنا بنروح الترعه اللى كنا كل يوم نروح ناخوض بلنصات فيها*
*مينا : هههههههههههههههه يخرب بيت شيطانك يا جدع*
*بينه وبين نفسه (( عليا الطلاج شويه وهولع فيك يا ابن الدزمه )) ..؟*
*صميده : ياااااااه كانت ايام*
*مينا : ااااااااه (( الله لا يرجعها ))..؟*
*مريم طبعا قاعده بتحاول تفهم اى حاجه بس مش قادرة واقعه من الضحك وفى نفس الوقت مستغربه*
*صميده : انما مجولتليش يا مينا انت هنا بتعمل ايه *
*مينا : بشم هوااااا اصل الجو حر جوى جوى هناك فى مصر*
*صميده : طب ما انت فى مصر برده يا ابنى ولا انت حد ضحك عليك وفهمك انك مسافر بلاد بره*
*مينا : يااااااه عليك يا صميده مش بقولك دمك بجى زى السكر .. قصدى على القاهرة يا خاااااافيف*
*صميده : اييييييييه ده وبجيت قاعد فى القاهرة كمان ؟*
*مينا : وفيها ايه يعنى ياخويا ولا هما كاتبين عليها ممنوع دخول الحيوانات*
*مريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*صميده : لا لا يا ابن عمى مجصوتش طبعا*
*مينا : لا يا سيدى ولا تجصد*
*بينه وبين نفسه (( ايوه كده ادب معاه خناجه علشان يغووور ابن الدزمه ده )).؟*
*صميده : انت زعلت ولا ايه *
*مينا : لا يا سيدى وهزعلى من حمار زيك ليه قصدى وهزعل منك ليه*
*صميده : طب حجك عليا *
*مينا : انما مجولتليش يا سى صميده انت هنا بتعمل ايه ؟*
*صميده : انا يا ابن عمى شغاااااااااال فى مطعم فى فندق اسمه تروبيكالا*
*مريم : هههههههههههههههههههههههه اسمه تروبيكانا*
*مينا : وكمان مش عارف اسم الفندق اللى انت شغال فيه جتك نيله عليك*
*صميده : ولا يهمك يا جمر . اللى انتى تجوليه هو الصح*
*وبعدين مش تعرفنا يا مينا على المزمازيل اللى معاك*
*مينا : لا يا سيدى مش هعرفك وبعدين انت مالك*
*صميده: كده يا ابن عمى ماشى ولا يهمك عادى انما انت مجولتليش عبعال اخوك عامل ايه مع البلد وعمل ايه فى الازمه اللى كان بيسببها للبلد كلها كل ما يدخل الحمام اصل بجالى كتير منزلتش البلد*
*مريم: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مينا : يالهوووووووى على تجل دمك يا صميده*
*انت ياض جايب الغلاسه دى منين ؟*
*مينا : اييووووه صميده اهو .. اللحج يا صميده اظاهر كده فى حد بينده عليك هناك وبيجول المدير عايزك*
*صميده : يالهووى المدير عايزنى يجى فى مصيبه حصلت*
*هجيلكوا تانى*
*مريم : ههههههههههههههه مقولتليش مين ده يا مينا*
*مينا : ده ؟ داااا صميده ابو الغلاسه والرخامه والرزاله كلهاااااااااا*
*مريم  : هههههههههههه لا ما هو باين عليه*
*وبعدين هو الكلام اللى بيقوله ده حقيقى*
*مينا : يا سيتى متحوطيش فى بالك بجولك دا صميييييييده*
*مينا : الله يخرب بيته مخلناش نعرف نتكلم مع بعض *
*مريم : لا عادى يا مينا ولا يهمك بس انا زعلانه ان خلاص قربنا نرجع *
*مينا : وانا كمان والله يا مريم*
*مريم : طب انت هتعمل ايه دلوقتى يا مينا ؟*
*مينا : انا جعاااااااااان*
*مريم : هههههههههههه انت على طول كده يا مينا اكل اكل على طول*
*مينا : يا باااااى عليكى وعلى جرك هو مش انتى جولتى انهم عاملين الاكل ابون بوفيه*
*مريم :  ههههههههههههههههههههه ايه ( ابون ) ؟ هههههههههه اسمه اوبن بوفيه *
*مينا  : يااااااااااه على رزالتك انتى كمان هتعملى زى صميده ولا ايه *
*بتيجى انتى فى الحاجات التافهه وتتكلمى*
*مريم : ههههههه خلاص معلش*
*مينا : طب ايه تيجى تاكلى معايا*
*مريم بكسوف راحه قايلاله اوكى*
*مينا : وبتجولى مش جعانه يالهوى عليكى تلاجيجى هتروحى هتعتدى على البوفيه كلها*
*مريم : دا انا برده اللى كل شويه بقول انا جعان انا جعاااااااان*
*وراحوا الاتنين للبوفيه ويا ريتهم ما راحو للبوفيه*
*وللعزوووومـــــه بيقــــه
الحكـــــايـــه(لامؤاخذه )*​


----------



## فادية (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه    وانا  مستنيه   يا كاجووووووووووو​


----------



## جيلان (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*ههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة
بس هو فاضل كام حلقة ؟*


----------



## gigi angel (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

حلقه جميله اووىىىىىىى 
بس انا عاوزه باقى الحلقات


----------



## max mike (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى الحلقة دى


----------



## gigi angel (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بجد انا نفسى فى باقى الحلقات


----------



## kajo (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

الوووووووووووووووووووووون حد هنا


نبتدى الحلقه الجديده ؟

ولا  ايه عايز اسمع صوتكم


----------



## gigi angel (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ابتدىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## kajo (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه الرابعه عشر*​ 
*وراح مينا و مريم اللى الابون بوفيه علشان ياكلوا *
*:*
*:*​ 
*المهم نكمل بقى...........*
*دلوقتى هما فى البوفيه*
*مينا: عايزك يا بت يا مرمر تاكلى وتملى بطنك على الأخر جبل ما الوكل يخلص*
*مريم : ههههههههههه يخلص ايه بس يا مينا وبعدين البوفيه مفهوش حد كتير بياكل معانا*
*مينا : برده انتى متضمنيش الاحتياط واجب بجولك ايه*
*ناولينى كده الفرخه اللى ناحيتك هناك دى وطبج المحشى اللى جنبيها بالمرة*
*مريم : طيب بس انا اول مرة اشوفك جعان اوى كده*
*مينا : لألأ اتعودى على كده خلاص دا احنا فاضل يوم ونرجع دا انا مش بعيد ابات فى الابون بوفيه بتاعكوا ده فلازم املا بطنى على الاخر *
*مريم : ههههههههههههه طب ما انت اكيد هتجوع تانى يا ابنى اما ترجع*
*مينا : ياباااااااااااااااى عليكى اسكتى بجى خلينى اعرف اتمزج بالفرخايه الجميله دى*
*دا انا اخر مرة كلت فيها فراخ اما كنت فى الشجه اللى انا جاعد فيها فى مصر وكانت كمان عملهالى الوليه المايصه جارتى بس كانت ماسخه زيها*
*مريم : ماااشى اتفضل كل انا مش هضايقك تانى*
*وطبعا كده هما كانوا خدوا الاكل وقعدوا فى المطعم بتاع البوفيه على التربيزة يعنى*
*مينا : متزعليييش... بس انا جعان وهنكمل كلامنا بعد ما اخلص يا جمر*
*مريم : طب كل برااحه محدش بيجررررررى وراااك*
*مينا : حااااضر ... كده كويس ؟ طب خدى ورك الفرخه دى منى ليكى*
*مريم : لالالا شكرا مش ينفع خالص فراخ مع سمك فليه *
*مينا : مع اييييييييييه ؟ سمك فاااااليه ؟*
*مريم: ايه يا مينا متعرفش السمك الفليه مش الفاليه *
*اللى هو بيكون من غير شوك*
*مينا : إيوه إيوه عرفته خلاص اللى بيعوم فى الإحواض بتاعت السمك ده*
*مريم: ههههههههه يااربى ... ايوه هو يا مينا كل بقى*
*مينا : طب خدى اى حاجه منى اجبرى بخاطرى يا مريم طب اجولك خدى يا سيتى *
*الطبج بتاع السلطه ده وجومى امليه سلطه وتعالى *
*مريم: نعم نعم نعم ؟؟؟؟ من عينى يا مينا*
*مينا : تسلم عيونك يا جمر انت *
*وبعد ما راحت تجيبله السلطه بيكلم نفسه (( اومال ايه نعم نعم نعم دى اللى قالتها دى زى حاضر مثلا عندها ولا ايه ))*
*المهم وهما قاعدين كان بياكل على الطربيزة اللى جنبيهم واحد من الجامعه برده معاهم واسمه ميدو ..... بس اييه قاعد معاه اربع بنات وشغالين بقى ايه ضحك ومقضيناها خاااالص ( عقبالى يارب )*
*والواد ايه من الشباب الجامد جدا جدا واللى بيجيبوا من الاخر*
*مريم : ايه ده يا مينا ده ميدو اهو *
*مينا : يكونشى عادل امام يعنى ؟ ميشو مين ؟*
*مريم : ميدو يا مينا بقولك ميدو الولد اللى معانا فى الجامعه*
*مينا : طب اهلا وسهلا اجوم ابوسهولك يعنى ولا اعمل ايه ؟*
*مريم : طب انا هقوم اسلم عليه واقوله على حاجه كنت عايزاها منه*
*مينا : نعم يا ست الجمورة تجومى تسلمى علييييه لييييييييييه ؟ يكونش حد جالك انك قاعده مع سوسن ؟*
*مريم: ههههههههه لأ والله مش قصدى بس اصلا كنت عايزة منه رقم الموبيل بتاع اخته علشان كنت عايزاها فى حاجه *
*مينا : ااااااااااه وبعدين ايه اللى عامله فى شعره ده وايه النضارة اللى قد ودان الفيل اللى لابسها على عينه دى ودى يا ترى حفظ نظر ولا لابسها كده يتمرجع بيها جدام البنات*
*مريم : دا استيل مووووت يامينا وعسوووول اوى اوى*
*مينا : طب ما تجومى تاخديلك كده بوستين على الماشى منه*
*مريم : لأ انا بقولك يعنى انه استيل مش اكتر وبجد انا دلوقتى عايزة رقم اخته اعمل ايه وكل ما اشوفه انسى اخده فا دلوقتى فرصه وانا فاكره*
*مينا : طب من الاحسن انك تندهيلوا وهو يجى احسن*
*مريم : طيب اوك فكره برده *
*مريم : ميدووو ميدووووو*
*ميدو : ايه ده مريم ازييييك يا بنتى*
*وراح قايم من على الطربيزة وراح رايح عند طرابيزتهم*
*ميدو : ايه يا بنتى محدش بيشوفك ليه مختفيه يعنى *
*مريم : معلش بقى يا ميدو انت عارف الشهرة والاضواء فا لازم ههههههههه اعرفك مينا يا ميدو وده ميدو يامينا*
*ميدو : ازيك يا مووون وايه يا عم المطعم اللى انت فاتحه قدامك ده*
*نور : ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مينا : هههههه مش كنتى تجوليلى يا مينا ان ميشو صاحبك دمه خفيف كده*
*ميدو : وانت معانا بقى يا مان فى الجامعه *
*مينا : مان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ بتجولك مينا وبعدين مان دى شتيمه ؟؟؟؟*
*ميدو : لأ يا صاحبى عيب عليك دى معناها راجل بس بالانجلش *
*مينا : ربنا يخليك يا ميشو قصدى يا ميدو انت اللى شكلك راجل *
*ميدو : ربنا يخليك*
*مينا : ويا ترى النضارة دى نظر ولا ايه ؟*
*ميدو : هههههههههههههه نظر مين يا عم الحج انت ايه مش شايف السواد اللى فيها ولا ايه*
*دى نضارة شمس يا صاحبى*
*مينا : اااااااه اللى هى ضد الشمس وكده*
*زى قبنورى ضد الحرق وضد الكسر هههههههههههههههه*
*مريم : مينا يا ميدو من الناس القريبين اوى منى فى الجامعه*
*ميدو : اهلا وسهلا يا مان و بلاش مان دى اهلا يا صاحبى وفرصه سعيدة*
*مريم: كنت بقولك ايه يا ميدو كنت عايزة رقم سارة اختك علشان كنت عايزاها فى حاجه*
*ميدو : بس كده يا جميل هاتى موبيلك وانا اكتبهولك*
*مريم : اتفضل *
*ميدو : مش عايزين منى حاجه بقى يا جماعه انا جمبيكوا على الطرابيزة لو عوزتوا اى حاجه منى *
*ماشى يا مووووووون*
*مينا : ماشى يا صاحبى ربنا يخليك .... ايه مووون دى !!!!!*
*مريم : شوفت بقى انه طيب وعسل وجدع كمان*
*مينا : ما خلااااص يا جمورة ايييييه ده كله كفاايه حاجه واحده*
*مريم: ايه رايك يا مينا تعمل نيولوك فى شعرك ولبسك وطريقه كلامك وكده زى ميدو *
*مينا : بجولك ايييه وماله شعرى ولبسى وطريقه كلامى يا ست هاااااانم*
*ايه شايفانى اراجوووووز ؟؟*
*مريم : لأ يامينا والله مش قصدى بس انا قصدى ان الناس كلها بتعمل تجديد فى شكلها وكده وهيبقى للأحسن طبعا فاكر اخر مرة عملت فيها كان جميل ازاى *
*مينا : اه طبعا وانا اقدر انسى بأمارة اما الحلاق اللى حلقلى تانى يوم مات*
*مريم : ههههههههههههههه *
*مينا : اه والله انتى فاكرانى بهزر فا مش ناقصين حد يموت تانى كفايه المرة اللى فاتت *
*ومن ساعتها وانا متعقد من البلوتوك*
*مريم : ال ايييييييييييييه ؟ يا اربى اسمه نيو لوك *
*مينا : مش موضوعنا دلوجتى يا رخمه ... طب انا موافج بس عايز حلاج يكون كويس بقى ومش من اللى بيموتوا *
*مريم: ولا يهمك يا سيدى كده كده احنا خلاص راجعين بكره اما نرجع اخلى ميدو يوديك للحلاق اللى بيروحلوا وبعديها ننزل نجيب اللبس كمااان ايه رايك ؟*
*مينا : ماااشى يا جمر . بجد يا مريم مش عارف اجولك ايييييه يا نور انتى طيبه جوى جوى*
*مريم : لأ يا مينا متقولش كده انت متعرفش انت ايه بالنسبالى *
*مينا : طب انا هجوم اغسل ايدى*
*طبعا مريم اضايقت علشان مينا قطع الحوار الرومانسى اللى كان ابتدى بينهم*
*مريم : طيب اوكى اتفضل يا بيه ..... وانا هاطلع أغير هدومى *
*مينا استنهز فرصه ان مريم طلعت تغير هدومها وراح اعد جنب الوليه *
*الوليه مش معبراه خالص*
*مينا : يالهوي علي الغزال اللي بيلعب في الرمل *
*الوليه : ......................... ؟*
*مينا : يالهوي علي الحصان اللي اعد علي شط *
*الوليه : .........................؟*
*مينا : يالهوي عالجمر اللي الميه بلته *
*الوليه : .........................؟*
*مينا اتخنق وزهق كل الكلام ده والوليه مش راديه تعبره *
*مينا عجبه تقل الوليه وحنا عارفينه صعيده ومخه تخين لازم يكلمها*
*مينا : ايه يا عم التقل دا عبرنا ولو بنظره *
*الوليه خدت بالها ان في صوت بيتكلم بصتله *
*مينا : يا دين النبي ايه العنين الدامده دي *
*مينا : بس بس بس بس بس بس انت يا جمر*
*الوليه : ......................... ؟ *
*مينا سرحان في عيون الوليه ومش عارف يقول ايه اتبلم*
*يالهوي دا مريم جايه في الطريق ومينا لسه مبلم في عيون الوليه*
*مريم : مينا " مينا مش هنا خالص راح في دنيا تانيه " مش معانا*
*مريم : مينا مينا مينا !!! *
*مينا : ايه مين *
*مريم : ايه يا بني انت سرحان في ايه كده *
*مينا : لا مافيش *
*مريم : طيب انتا جاي معانا ولا اعد *
*مينا : نروح فين *
*مريم : هنطلع علي البلاج*
*مينا : طيب روحه انتوا انا اعد هنا شويه *
*مريم : لا يا مينا تعالي معانا *
*مينا : لا انا عايز اعد هنا شويه *
*مريم : كده يا مينا مش عايز تروح معايا *
*مينا : خلاص خلاص انا هاجي معاكي جومي كتج الجرف*
*مريم : بتقول حاجه يا مينا*
*مينا وهو ماشي في سره با بنت الدزمه لازم تيجي دلوقتي انا كنت خلاص هكلم الوليه *
*مريم : مينا انت بتقول حاجه *
*مينا : لا *
*مريم: طيب انت مش هتطلع تغير هدومك وتلبس الترنج اللي من العراق الجامد جدا ده *
*مينا : اه والله فكرتينني بصي انا هطلع اغير وابقي اجيلك روحي انتي *​ 
*مينا وزع مريم وطلع غير هدومه ومش راحلها راح فيـــن*​ 
*هنعرف الحلقه الجايه*​


----------



## فادية (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*راح فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يا  ربيييييييييييييييييييي*
*  مستنيين  نعرف  مينا   راح  فين  يا كاجو   متتاخرش  علينااااااااااااااااااااااااا:dance:*​


----------



## gigi angel (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يا رب الحلقه الجايه تيجى بسرعههههههههه


----------



## engy_love_jesus (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يوه بقى فين بقية الحلقات


----------



## kajo (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

جاااااااااااااااااااااايه فى الطريق


----------



## Michael (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=682406&postcount=92

نور مين؟؟؟؟


----------



## kajo (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



Michael قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=682406&postcount=92
> 
> نور مين؟؟؟؟


 

لخبطه كتابيه مش اكتر عادى


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

شوقتونا بجد نعرف هو فين دلوووووووووووووقت
يلا الى بعده بسررررررررررعه


----------



## kajo (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



twety قال:


> شوقتونا بجد نعرف هو فين دلوووووووووووووقت
> يلا الى بعده بسررررررررررعه


 


جايه يا تويتى


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يلا احنا فى الانتظااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## kajo (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

اتشوقتوا للحلقه الجديده


ادونى رد انكم جاهزين ؟


----------



## dr.sheko (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*موضوع تحفه وجميل جدا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يلا بقي كفاية انا هوووووووووووت واشوف مينا ومريم وصلو لغاية فين


----------



## جيلان (28 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



kajo قال:


> اتشوقتوا للحلقه الجديده
> 
> 
> ادونى رد انكم جاهزين ؟



*اينحم
جاهزين
يلا بئىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*حرام عليك ياكاجو الى بتعمله ده 
كفايه بقى عزبتونا معاكم ​*


----------



## crazy_girl (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

سورى بجد ياجماعة مش قادرة اتابع معاكم الحلقات بس عشان الدراسة بجد
وكويس ان كاجو طبعا ربنا يباركه ويساعده قايم بالواجب على اكمل وجه ومتابع معاكم
وممتعكم
صلولى علشان الدراسة والمدرسة بتاعتى
وبجد بتوحشووووووووووونى








ربنا معاااااااااااااااااااااااااك ياكاجو​


----------



## cuteledia (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

الحلقات حلوة اوي .... متشوقين للي هيحصل بعد كدة
في انتظار الحلقة الجديدة ...... يسوع يباركك


----------



## sameh_w (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لذيذه*​


----------



## cuteledia (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يلا فين الحلقة الجديدة انت نستينا ولا ايه
يسوع يباركك


----------



## emy (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

_وبعدين بقى _
_فين باقى الحلقات :smil13:_​


----------



## gigi angel (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

حرام بقى  انا عاوزه الحلقه بسرعه


----------



## kajo (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

لا مش نسيت وعارف انى غيبت كتير المرادى

بس بجد انا سورى

اصلى كنت مشغول شويتين

بلليل انشاء الله هتكون الحلقه الجديده موجوده
وعلى فكره

الحلقه دى جامده جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بجد مش هزار


----------



## kajo (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*وجــــه ميعـــادنــامع *

*الحلـــقــه الخامــسه عــشــر *

*مينا ساب مريم راحت المطعم وطلع هو يغير لكن خد وقت كتير اوي لانه مش عارف يلبس الترنج اللي من العراق الجديد محتار يلبس انهه وش اصله وشين زي بعض ما علينا مينا اتخنق راح رامي الترنج ولبس ترنج غيره ونزل نفض لمريم و راح يدور علي الوليه مش لاقها في نفس الوقت مريم قلقت علي مينا راحت تدور عليه واخيرا *
*مريم : كنت فين يا بني *
*مينا : ماكنتش وهروح فين يعني*
*مريم : بس ايه الشياكه دي هو دا التنرنج اللي جايبه من العراق *
*مينا : لا التاني فوق في الاوضه مرضتش البسه الواحد المفروض ميلبسش اللبس الدامد بتاعه من اول الرحله إكده *
*" مينا مش عايز يعرف مريم انه مش عارف يلبسه عشان مش تتضحك عليه " اه يا كداب*
*مريم : طيب يلا عشان نروح نكمل اكل *
*مينا : يالهوي انتي هتكلي تاني انتي مش فطرتي *
*مريم : لا انا كلت حاجات بسيطه كده مستنيياك عشان تفطر معايا *
*مينا : ماشى يا جمر ربنا يخليكي*
*مريم : يلا يا مينا *
*مينا : جرسوووووووووووووون انت يااااااااااااااااااااااااااض*
*مريم : بس يامينا الناس بتبص علينا هو هيجيلنا المنيو بتاعه الاكل دلوقتى *
*مينا : منه مين هي منه دي شغاله معاه *
*مريم : يالهوي المنيو المنيو *
*مينا : اه منيو مش منه مين منيو دا بقه *
*مريم : يالهوي يا بني ليسته الاكل *
*مينا : اه ماتقولي كده من الاول لازم تجيبي منه يعني الاول *
*مريم : طيب شوف هتاكل ايه *
*مينا : طيب انا هاخد ايه دا مافيش فول طعميه برنجان ايه الاكل دا *
*مريم : هو انت في البلد الفطار هنا زبده مربه جبنه حاجات خفيفه كده *
*مينا : والحاجات دي بتشبع ولا هنجوع منها *
*مريم : يعني كل لحد ماتشبع دا اوبن بوفيه *
*مينا : طيب بص يا كابتن هاتلي 5 زبده و10 مربه و 5 جبنه و10 عيش *
*الكابتن : ليه يا فندم انت عازم حد *
*مينا : وانت مالك يا سسقيل اه عازم نفسي علي الفطار شوف الانسه تاكل ايه *
*مريم: هتلي زبده ومربه وجبنه ورغيف عيش بس *
*الكابتن : اي خدمه تانيه *
*مينا : متشكرين يا خفه روح يلا يااض*
*مريم : ايه ده يا مينا عامل الولد بشكل احسن شويه *
*مينا : يا عني اطلع البس بدله واكلمه عشان اكلمه كويس *
*مريم : هههههههههههههههههههههههه يخربيت عقلك يامينا مش قصدى*
*مينا : هو الراجل اتاخر كده ليه انت يا عم جعانين *
*مريم : يالهوي براحه يامينا الناس بتضحك عليك *
*مينا : ليه هو انا بكلمه وانا واقف علي ايدي طب يلا والله منا واكل *
*مريم : خلاص يا مينا برحتك بس انا جعانه *
*مينا : يلا نروح ناكل في حته تانيه *
*وخدها مينا و هيروحو ياكلو فى حته تانيه*
*مينا بعد ما حلف على مريم انهم يفطروا في مكان تاني *
*وهما طالعين لاقى الوليه اللي كان عايز يكلمها*
*وشه احمر وراح لمريم قالها*
*مينا : مريم عشان خاطرك انتي بس هنرجع ناكل في المطعم عشان انتي شكلك جعانه *
*مريم : مرسيي يا مينا علي زوقك " طيبه ماتعرفش اللي فيها " خالص*
*مينا : هو الجارسون اتاخر كده ليه انت ياااااااااااااااااااااض *
*مينا : فين الوكل *
*مريم : اهو جاي اهو *
*الكابتن : اتفضلوا الاكل بالهنا والشفا *
*مريم : ميرسيي *
*مينا : يلا ياض من هنا *
*مريم : ايه يا مينا خلي قلبك رقيق عن كده *
*مينا : طيب يا سيتي بقلك ايه يا مريم ما تيجي تعدي مكاني *
*مريم : ليه يا مينا*
*مينا : يعني تعالي بس *
*مريم: طيب تعالي اما اشوف اخرتها معاك *
*طيبه اصل الوليه كانت اعده ورا مينا و هوا كان عاوز يبصلها*
*مينا : سرح في عيون الوليه ونسي الاكل ومريم *
*مريم : مينا مينا " مينا مش هنا " انت يا مينا انت روحت فين *
*مينا : ايوه بتقولي حاجه *
*مريم : يالهوي انت ده كله ومش معايا انت سرحان في ايه *
*مينا : سرحان عبد البصير *
*مريم : هههههههه خفيف سرحان فيه ايه بجد وبتبص فيا كده ليه *
*مينا : انا ببص عليكي انتى بتتلككي ولا ايه هبصلك ليه يعنى*
*مريم : بتتلكك راحت مريم بصت وراها لاقت الوليه بتتضحك لمينا ومينا سرحان معاها *
*تش تش تش نور دلقت الميه فوق هدوم مينا*
*مينا : ايد دا يا مريم ينفع كده الترنج اتبل هخرج ازاى دلوقتى*
*مريم : احسن عشان تسرح برحتك بعد كده انا ماشيه *
*مينا : خدي بس يا مجنونه مالك زعلتى ليه بس*
*مريم سابت مينا وتطلعت اوضتها وزعلانه مينا تطلعلها عشان يصالحها *
*مينا : مريم خلاص بقي انا اسف بجد *
*مريم : اسف علي ايه*
*مينا : عشان بصيت للوليه *
*مينا : وانا مالي ما تتحرق انت وهي " ومريم يا عيني هتموت عشان بص للوليه " ومتغاظه*
*مينا : اتحرق كده طب انا ماشي راجع البلد ومش هتشوفي وشي تاني غير علي الدراسه *
*مريم : احسن روح*
*مينا : كده طيب شكرا علي الرحله الجميله دى*
*مريم سمعت اوضه مينا بتتفتح وطالع بالشنط ونازل من علي السلم *
*مريم جريت ورا ولاقيته بيكلم في التليفون من الريسبشن بيكلم مين*
*مينا : الو *
*جارته : الووووووووووو مين معايا في التليفون بس ازاي دخلت جوه هههههههههههههه *
*مينا : مش وقت استظرافك ياختي دلوقتي *
*جارته : ايه يا واد الخفه دي مين معايا *
*مينا : انا مينا اللي اتهبب وساكن في الشقه اللي قدامك *
*جارته : اه مينا موني موني ازيك يا واد يا مووني عامل ايه انت فين ياض وازاي اخبارك *
*مينا : انا في شرم الشيخ *
*جارته : مش كنت تقولي يا واد كنا رحنا سوا *
*مينا : تيجي فين يا وليه دا انتي لو شوفتي النسوان اللي هنا تنتحري *
*جارته :جاتك ايه يا موني عسل بس عسل اسود تلاقيك معاك الجثه اللي كلمتك قبل كده هي لسه عايشه يا واد هي مش ماتت في التليفون *
*مينا : عيطوا عليكوا بدري يا شيخه بتفولي في وش البت دانتي خارجه من الترب بكفاله يا وليه روحي موتي (مريم سمعت الكلام دا وشها مريم من الفرحه) *
*جارته : انا يا موني انا يا واد لو عايزه اكون زي جوليا روبرت هكون *
*مينا : جوليو ابو ربع جنيه انتي بتكلي الحاجات دي يا وليه *
*جارته : جاتك ايه يا موني يخربيت عقلك سكر سكر انت بتتصل ليه بقي *
*مينا : بقلك انا نسيت المفتاح تحت الدواسه اللي قدام الشقه خديه خلي معاكي لحد مرجع انا راجع النهارده *
*جارته : ماشي يا حبيب قلبي ترجع بالسلامه مستنياك *
*مينا : مستنيه مين يا وليه انتي تخلي معاكي المفتاح بس *
*جارته : ماشي يا موني ترجع بالسلامه خلي بالك من نفسك *
*مينا بيحط السماعه وبيلف لاقه نور في وشه *
*مريم : انتا مسافر خلاص *
*مينا : اصل اعد لمين انا جاي عشانك وانتي زعلتي ومشيتي *
*مريم : مانتا السبب سرحان في واحده وانا معاك *
*مينا : خلاص يا سيتي انا اسف *
*مريم : وانا اسفه ماتسفرش خلاص *
*مينا : خلاص مش مسافر عشان خاطرك انتي *
*مريم : مرسي يا مينا بجد انت طيب اوي *
*مينا : انتي اطيب والله *
*مريم : طيب بقي اطلع حط الشنط وتعالي نتمشي *
*مينا : بس انا جعان اوي *
*مريم : خلاص طلع الشنط وتعالي نفطر *
*مينا : اوك *
*مينا طلع يودى الشنطه ونزل لمريم*
*مينا : اخيرا يا مريم هنفطر *
*مريم : اخيرا انا ميته من الجوع *
*مينا : لو سمحت الفطار بتاعنا *
*الجرسون : حاضر يا فندم *
*مينا : بس بسرعه عشان ميتين من الجوع *
*مريم : اه بسرعه خالص عشان ممكن ناكل في بعض دلوقتي *
*مينا : بسرعه يا عم احسن تيجي تاكل فيا *
*جرسون : حاضر يا فندم *

*( الجرسون جاب الاكل وكلو الحمدو لله ومريم خدت مينا وتمشوا علي البحر ) *
*مريم : انت هتعمل النهارده ايه يا مينا *
*مينا : مش عارف والله يا مريم انا عندي فكره احنا نتمشي شويه بعدين انا هطلع انام عشان تعبان من السفر *
*مريم : عندك حق والله اوك وبليل ننزل نخرج ونشوف البلد *
*مينا : اوك يا مريم *
*مريم : البحر هنا حلو اوي بكره اكيد ننزله سوا *
*مينا : باذن الله *
*مريم : يلا نرجع بقي *
*مينا : يلا *

*( مينا ومريم طلعوا اودهم وهنعرف عملوا ايه باليل باليل النهارده )*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

متتاخرش با كاجو علينا هات الحلقات بسرعة علشان انت بتشوقنا وياريت تركز وبلاش اللغبط اللي في الاسامي
مرسي ليك ياعسل


----------



## جيلان (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*ميغسى اوى جدا خالص يا كاجو
وهات الباقى بسرعة بءى
وبلاش زل*


----------



## kajo (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



MarMar2004 قال:


> متتاخرش با كاجو علينا هات الحلقات بسرعة علشان انت بتشوقنا وياريت تركز وبلاش اللغبط اللي في الاسامي
> مرسي ليك ياعسل


 
غلطه مطبعيه 

بلاش التسييح العلنى ده

الله


----------



## gigi angel (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

على فكره الحلقه تجنن  ربنا يخليك جيب اللى بعدها بسرعه


----------



## فادية (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

كاجوووووووووووووووووووووووو  
متهيألي  اني   قريت الحلقه  دي قبل  كدا   مش كدا  والا انا  غلطانه  :dntknw:
اصلي  متابعه   للمسلسل  ومش بفوت  ولا  حلقه  منه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل  قوي يا  كاجووووووووووووووووووو
هات  الحلقه   الي بعدها  بسررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه :dance:​


----------



## twety (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياكاجو اللخبطه دى
اتفق انت ومريم على ترتيب الحلقات ولا :t32:

يلا بقى فين الحلقه اللى بعد كده :t33:


----------



## kajo (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايه ياكاجو اللخبطه دى
> اتفق انت ومريم على ترتيب الحلقات ولا :t32:
> 
> يلا بقى فين الحلقه اللى بعد كده :t33:


 


هى لغبطت الدنيا بس مش تقلقى انا صلحت كل حاجه

وانا الى هنزل الباقى

لما كركر تنزل محدش يقرلها حاجه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

الحقى ياروما 
بيقطع عليكى 
شوفتى بقى بيعمل ايييييييييه
علشان انتى فى المدرسه ومش بتدخلى كتير
هو يلخبط الدنيا ويقول انتى الى لخبطتى
عموما انا جاسه اهدى النفوص واواضح الامور بس
ههههههههههههههههه



انا فى انتظار باقى الحلقات طبعا يا كاااااااااجو:t33:


----------



## ناريمان (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
الموضوع جميل بس البنت طيبة اوى معاه مفيش اى بنت تعامل ولد كده في الزمن اللي احنا فيه وميرسي ليكى وربنا يباركك​


----------



## kajo (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



twety قال:


> الحقى ياروما
> بيقطع عليكى
> شوفتى بقى بيعمل ايييييييييه
> علشان انتى فى المدرسه ومش بتدخلى كتير
> ...


 

مش تحاولى توقعى بينى وبين رومتى 

الى بينا اكبر من كلام
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اهدى شويه 
انتى جايه تهدى النفوس ولا ايه


----------



## emy (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

_طيب عايزين الحلقه اللى بعد كده بقى_​


----------



## يوستيكا (3 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بجد قصية لذيذه بس الحلقة الي بعد كده حصل اي​


----------



## kajo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*وجه ميعادنا مع *


*الحلقه الـســـادســـه عشـــر*

*مينا ومريم طلعوا يسيتريحوا وهيخرجوا مع بعض باليل *
*بعد وقت طويل مينا ومريم قابلوا بعض بليل كده بعد المغرب وخرجوا مع بعض*
*مينا : تصدجي يا مريم شوفي احنا بقلنا قد ايه مع بعض وانا مش عارف عنك اي حاجه *
*مريم : بص يا سيدي انا اسمي مريم  فخرى والدي شغال دكتور  اوك ووالدتي اسمها مش مهم وشغاله في الجامعه *
*مينا : تصدقي اسم مامتك جامد مش مهم مين الذيذ الي سماها الاسم ده *
*مريم : هههههههه يخربيت عقلك يا مينا اسمع بقه *
*مينا : اتفضلي خلاص *
*مريم : وانا عندي اخت واحده اكبر مني ومسافره مع جوزها وقاعده في البيت لوحدي مع ماما وبابا وليا اخ صغير كده بس ايه عسل *
*مينا : ربنا يخلوهملك *
*مينا : بس قوليلي انتي دخلتي الكليه دي كان نفسك فيها ولا عشان مجموعك *
*مريم : لا انا كان نفسي ادخلها عشان والدي يعني كده *
*مينا : اه *
*مريم : وانت دخلتها ليه تلاقيك عشان المجموع *
*مينا : لا والله انا دخلتها عشان كان نفسي اخشها يعني شغلها كتير وفي جميع المجالات*
*مريم : قولي صحيح يا مينا لما تيجي تتجوز ايه مواصفات البنت اللي انت نفسك تتجوزها*
*مينا : ايه السؤال المحرج ده بس ( بصي يا سيتي )*
*اولا لازم تكون مؤدبه جدا وجميله وتكون دمها خيف زيك كده *
*( مريم وشها احمر واخضر وبتكلم نفسها دا كل المواصفات دي فيا وسرحت في كلام مينا)*
*مينا : وانتي يا مريم بتحلمي جوزك يكون ازاي مريم  مريييييييييييييييييييم *
*انتي روحتي فين*
*مريم : هه معاك ايوه كنت بتقول ايه *
*مينا : لا انتي كنتي فين يا بنتي بقولك بتحلمي جوزك يكون ازاي*
*مريم : بص لازم يكون بيحبني مووووووت ويكون طيب وجميل ودمه خفيف *
*مينا : ( مينا بيضحك مع مريم ) تصددقي المواصفات دي فيا يعني انفع ابقي جوزك*
*مريم : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يا بن الايه انا نفسي في ايس كريم دا يا مينا *
*مينا : من عنيا يا مريم *
*مريم و مينا مشيوا كتير اوي وكلموا اكتر وراحوا المطعم بتاع الفندق اتعشوا وطلعوا ناموا*
*تاني يوم الصبح مينا و مريم فطروا سوا وراحوا البحر*
*مينا : ايه يا مريم انتي هتنزلي البحر *
*مريم : طبعا يا ابني هو انا جايه هنا عشان اتفرج عليه*
*مينا : طيب خالي بالك من نفسك *
*مريم: طيب انا بعرف اعوم خالي بالك انت من نفسك ( مينا علي فكره بيعوم علي قده )*
*مينا : الحقوني الحقوني الحقوني يا مرييييييييييييييييييييم بغرق*
*مريم : ميناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا *
*مينا : يا مريييييييييييييييييييييييييييم الحقيني الحقيني ( ومينا قاعد يطبش باديه ورجليه وينزل ويطلع يا عيني يا مينا *
*مريم : مينا انا جايه اهه امسك نفسك شويه *
*يا عيني مريم كانت لسه بتغير هدومها مش لحقت نطط في الميه بهدومها وجت عند مينا لسه بتمسكه مينا اقعد يضحك ويعوم ومريم يا عيني هتعمله ايه وزعلت منه ومشيت *
*مينا : خدي يا مريم انا كنت بهزر معاكي بجد والله خدي بس مش تزعلي*
*مريم : دي حركه تعملها فيا بردضه انا قلبي وقع في رجلي اخص عليك يا مينا *
*مينا : خلاص بقى يا مريم المسامح كريم وانتي مش بتزعلي صح *
*مريم : خلاص يا مينا محصلش حاجه بس مش تعملها تاني*
*مينا : اوعدك اني مش هعملها تاني اطلعي بقه غيري هدومك عشان مش تخدي برد والبسي كده اللي علي الحبل وانزلي عشان هعزمك علي غدوه جامده مووووووووت*
*( مريم طلعت غيرت ومينا طلع لبس هو كمان اللي علي الحبل وراحوا فين)*
*( مينا ومريم نزله وقابلوا بعض في الريسبشن )*
*مريم: ايه بقي يا مينا الغدوه الجامده دي *
*مينا : لا دي مفاجاه هتعرفيها دلوقتي *
*مريم : طيب يلا بسرعه عشان انا هموت من الجوع *
*مينا : اوك يلا تاكسي *
*التاكس : where are you go ؟*
*مينا : see food ( بعيد عنكوا كده دا اكبر محل سمك في شرم )*
*مريم : وااااااااااااااو ايه المحل التحفه ده يا مينا *
*مينا : دي حاجه بسيطه كده عشان اعتزرلك علي الموقف اللي حصل الصبح *
*( مريم بتقول في سرها ياريت تعمل الموقف دا كل يوم )*
*مريم : موقف ايه يا مينا مافيش حاجه حصلت دا يدوب كان قلبي هيقف *
*مينا : بعد الشر عليكي علشان الخضه دي قولت اغديكي اكله جامده موووووووت*
*الجرسون : اوامرك يا افندم تطلب ايه *
*مينا : بص يا سيدي عايزين جميع انواع السلطات والمخللات *
*ثانيا بقي هات جميع انواع السمك اللي عندكوا ظبطنا يعني *
*ومتنساش الجمبري عشان الفوسفور يعني ظبطنا كده *
*الجرسون : اي خدمه تانيه يا افندم *
*مينا : شكرا متنساش اهم حاجه الميه بسرعه *
*مريم : ايه الاكل دا كله يا مينا احنا هنقدر ناكل دا كله *
*مينا : ان شاء الله انا بقالي يومين مش باكل الاكل بتاع الفندق ده مش بيشبع خالص *
*مينا : قوليلي صحيح يا مريم عقبال ما يعملوا الاكل انتي مش اتقدملك حد للجواز خطوبه يعني *
*مريم : بيتقدموا صدقنى يا مينا بس انا لسه صغيره مش بفكر في الكلام ده دلوقتي وبعدين انا لسه مش قبلك فارس احلامي يعني لسه شويه *
*مينا : عملتي خير والله جواز ايه دلوقتي انتي لسه صغيره *
*مريم : وانت مش حاطط عينك علي حد *
*مينا : حاطط عيني علي الطفايه دي *
*مريم : هههههههههههههههه يخربيت عقلك بجد والله *
*مينا : لسه والله يا مريم مش قابلت الانسانه اللي بحلم بيها بس يعني في احتمال اني لاقتها *
*مريم : وشها احمر واخضر وضرب الوان طيب ما تقولي مين دي *
*مينا : لا لسه شويه في الوقت المناسب هقولك *
*الجرسون : الاكل يا افندم *
*مينا ومريم اكلوا بالهنا والشفا وشربوا بيبسى واتمشوا لغايه بليل ولفوا البلد وفضلوا يتكلموا كتير اوي مش عارف بيتكلموا في ايه المهم الاتنين روحوا وناموا *
*تاني يوم بقه صحيوا ونزلوا فطروا وراحوا البحر*
*مينا : صباح الخير يا مريم*
*مريم : صباح الخير يا مينا عامل ايه *
*مينا : المشي بتاع امبارح ده بوظلي رجلي المهم انتي هتنزلي البحر *
*مريم : اه بس اوعي تعمل حركه امبارح *
*مينا : لا خلاص عيب مش هعملها تانى *
*مينا ومريم نزلوا البحر وبيعموا فـ مينا وقف شويه ومريم دخلت جوه من كتر الارهاق جالها شد عضل(تربيه رياضيه بقى وعرفت الى حصلها قدرت اشخص الحاله يعنى ) فكانت هتغرق نادت علي مينا ومينا  منفضلها*
*يا خبر دى مريم بتغرق *





*هذا المسلسل برعايه *
*.........*


*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ارووجة (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

باين موضووع جميل ويستاهل التثبيت
وانا هحاول اتابع الحلقات
واقراهم
ميرسي ليكم كريزي وكاجو


----------



## kajo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

عذرا  احبائى

انا مش هحط حلقات تانى 

غير  لما الاقى ردورد بعد الزياره


شكرا


----------



## gigi angel (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

المسلسل تحفه بس انا جالى شلل متخلوها فلم وتخلاصونا


----------



## MarMar2004 (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بجد يا كاجو مسلسل جميل جدا ويستاهل التثبيت وياريت ممتاخرش علينا في باقي الحلاقات علشان احنا بنستناها بفارغ الصبر


----------



## kajo (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



MarMar2004 قال:


> بجد يا كاجو مسلسل جميل جدا ويستاهل التثبيت وياريت ممتاخرش علينا في باقي الحلاقات علشان احنا بنستناها بفارغ الصبر


 
اولا اشكرك على المتابعه انتى وكل المتابعين للمسلسل


وحكايه الحلقات الجديده دى تعتمد على الردود


انا مش هنزل غير لما الاقى متابعين 


سورى يعنى 
جايز تقولوا عبت او تخلف 


بس خلاص  

مش هنزل حاجه طول ما حدش بيرد


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*اه ده يا كاجو 
معلش العيب على المدرب الى دربها ​*


----------



## kajo (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *اه ده يا كاجو ​*
> 
> _*معلش العيب على المدرب الى دربها *_​


 
دربها على ايه يا انجى ؟


----------



## twety (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ياسلام عليك ياكاجو غلس بجدددددددددد
يعنى احنا نتابع
وكمان الموضوع يتثبت تروح ان تقول مش هكمل :ranting:

عجبت لك يازمن :a82:
​


----------



## kajo (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هى دى الغتاته


----------



## kajo (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

مش عارف ليه 

مش قادر اقسى عليكم

وصعبتو عليا

وعشان كده
فى مفاجئه



































مش حط حاجه غير لما الاقى  ردود كتير برضو


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*دربها على العوم 
ماشى يا كاجو 
احنا هنضربك لو محطيتش باقى الحلقات ​*


----------



## kajo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

لا تصدقى خوفت واترعبت

وركبى بتخبط على الجيران


خوفتينى  يا انجى



وبعدين انا مالى هى من ..... وراحت تدرب وهى صغيره فى نادى اسمه .......

وانا مش بروح هناك عشان بينى وبينك نادى نص نص  درجه تانيه يعنى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

شفقه بيكم بس

هنزل حلقه جديده

واعتبروها تحذير 

وياريت  الاقى ردورد جامده بعد كده


----------



## kajo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه السابعه عشر*

*احنا سيبنا مريم بتغرق والحلقه خلصت مش مشكله نكمل*

*مريم: مينااااااااااااااا الحقني يا مينا  الحقني بغرق   ( تكونشى كانت فاكراه  انا  تربيه رياضيه بقى مدرب سباحه  يالا نصيب )*
*مينا فاكر مريم بتردله المقلب اللي عمله فيها ومينا ( خروف )  وعمل فيها جاى من طنطا و  منفضلها*
*مينا  : بطلي شغل عيال يا مريم انا فاهم الحركات دي ومينا قاعد يضحك *
*بارد اوي مينا ده هو مش بارد هو عامل نفسه ناصح*
*مريم : الحقوني الحقوني بغرق *
*مريم بتغرق بجد وعماله يا عيني تطلع وتنزل وتشرب في ميه واتخنقت*
*مينا : مريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم *
*مينا عام باقصي سرعه ومريم اغمى عليها ومينا زعلان اوي راح شيلها وطالع بيها علي الشط*
*مينا : مريم مريم اوعي تسبيني  (يارقيق  )  على فكره هو خايف تسيبه فى شرم لوحده لانه ............*
*ومينا اتحول بقدره قادر لمنقذ و اسعفات اوليه للغرقى  بيخبط علي صدرها عشان الميه تطلع مافيش فايده*
* جاب الاسعاف وراح بيها علي المستشفي *
*الاسعاف جه خد مريم علي المستشفي وهناك عملوا الازم طلعوا الميه ورجعولها التنفس وبقت تمام بس لازم تفضل يومين كده *
*مينا  يا عيني في المستشفي بهدوم البحر ودموعه في عينه وبيدعي على مريم  قصدى بيدعى  لمريم*
*مينا : دكتور خير*
*دكتور : خير يا ابني اتطمن الحمد لله هي بخير *
*مينا  : الف شكر يا دكتور الف شكر ممكن ادخولها *
*دكتور : ممكن *
*مينا والدموع في عينه داخل علي مريم  وبكل رومانسيه   ال يعنى خلاص بقى مينا حسنى  ههههههههههههههه*
*مينا: حمدالله علي السلامه يا مريم وبيديها ورده *
*مريم : مرسي يا مينا   ( وفى سرها عايزه تقوله ربنا ياخدك )*
*مينا: انتي بعد الشر لو كان جرالك حاجه انا كنت هرمي نفسي في البحر *
*مريم : متقولش كده انت برضه اللي انقذت حياتي *
*مينا : انتي اللي ردتيلي حياتي والله يا مريم  بعد ما تطمني الدكتور*
*مريم : مرسي يا مينا  ( ورجعت عايزه تقوله ياريت تبقى كده على طول ) *
*مينا  : شدي حيلك بقي كده وقوميلنا بسلامه كده *
*مريم : ان شاء الله  ... مينا روح انت استريح انت شكلك تعبان *
*مينا : اسيبك وامشي مش هقدر وبعدين انا زي الفل اهو *
*صحاب مريم عرفه اللي حصل جم بسرعه يطمنوا عليها *
*ريم : مريم  حبيبتي الف سلامه انا مصدقتش والله اول ما قالولي انتي كويسه *
*مريم : انا الحمد لله كويسه *
*ريم : الحمد لله *
*ريم : انا متشكره جدا يا مينا  عشان انقذت صحبتي *
*مينا : علي ايه يا ريم ماهي صاحبتنا كلنا برضه *
*ريم : عنددك حق يا مينا  مرسي اوي *
*مريم قعدت يومين في المستشفي وبعدين طلعت كان فاضل يوم واحد بس ويرجعوا *
*مينا وريم وصلوا مريم للاوضه بتاعتها ونامت وتاني يوم الصبح *
*مينا : حمدالله علي السلامه يا مريم*
*مريم : الله يسلمك يا مينا والله انا مش عارفه ارد جميلك ده ازاي *
*مينا  : جميل ايه بس هو في بينا جمايل بس علي فكره يا مريم  لو كان حصلك بعد الشر اي حاجه انا ماكنتش هسامح نفسي خالص   ( خلاص ياعم انت هتعمل فيها دبدوب )*
*مريم : متقولش كده يا مينا  انت برضه الي انقذت حياتي *
*في منظر رومانسي تحت السماء صافيه والبحر الازرق والموسيقي في الفندق شغاله*
*مينا  : بس يا مريم تعرفي وانتي نايمه بتكوني جميله اوي*
*مررريم  وشها احمر وضرب الوان ومش عارفه تقول ايه*
*مريم : مرسي يا مينا انت الاجمل والله *
*مينا  قرب من مريم وبص في عنيها *
*مينا بيبص لمريم في عنيها وقرب منها اوى*
*ايه دا دا قرب يالهوي دا قرب خالص *
*ياااااااااااااااااااااالهوي مينا مسك ايد مريم*
*يابختووووووووووووووووو *


*ونعرف الباقى الحلقه الجايه  *

*ومش تظنو السوء*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*ماشى يا كاجو 
كمل بقى حرام عليك 
كفاية ​*


----------



## gigi angel (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

المسلسل زى العسل يارت تكمل بقى حرام عليك


----------



## kajo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> المسلسل زى العسل يارت تكمل بقى حرام عليك


 

تدفعى كام


----------



## gigi angel (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

اللى انت عاوزه بس ارجوك كمل


----------



## kajo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> اللى انت عاوزه بس ارجوك كمل


 

لا لا ياجماعه مقدرش

ارجوك مره واحده

لا بجد مش اقدر على كده

علشان ارجوك دى بس

فى مفاجئه


----------



## mero_engel (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*احنا متابعين يا كاجو*
*متعلقناش في الكلام*
*الانتظار وحش*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يلا يا كاجو بقي كمل باقي المسلس جميل جدا 
مرسي لتعبك يا عسل


----------



## kajo (6 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هذا المسلسل برعايه

.....................
و
......................
و
...................


شركه ......... تتمنى لكم مشاهده ممتعه​


----------



## twety (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

عارف لو مكنتش نزلت جديد :t32:

ولا بلاش خلاص
الطيب احسن

لحقت نفسك ياكاجو 
متغبش تانى ومتطولش فى تنزيل الحلقات


----------



## cuteledia (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

الحلقات حلو اوي اوي 
احنا مستنين الحلقة الجديدة ياريت ماتغبش علينا
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك...يسوع معاك ويباركك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*ماشى يا كاجو انا 
هتعلمك الكراتية​*


----------



## kajo (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

المفروض اعمل ايه
 اخاف

يامامى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اجرى العبى مع الاسد يا شاطره


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*طيب انا هروح اقول للاسد الغابة
وهخليه ياكل 


اجرى ياد


خدلك ساتر​*


----------



## kajo (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *طيب انا هروح اقول للاسد الغابة​*
> _*وهخليه ياكل *_
> 
> 
> ...





يابنتى قلتلك اجرى اللعبى مع الاسد مش اندهى الاسد

وبعدين بينى وبينك

انتى الخسرانه فى الاخر

بس مش هقولك ليه

على العموم

شفقه بيكى بس 

وباحوال كل الى بيتابعونا 

ننزل حلقه جديده


فاصل ونعووود

انتظرونا​


----------



## kajo (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*وقفنا المره الى فاتت*
*ان مينا فاضل باصص فى عين مريم *
*وفى لحظه رومانسيه  ومسك ايدها *
*وانا قريت عليه وحسدته وقلت يابختووووووووووو*


*نشوف بقى ايه الى حصل بعد كده*

*الحلقه الثامنه عشر*

*مينا: يا مريم انا مش عارف لو كان جرالك حاجه انا كان ممكن يحصلي ايه*
*مريم : ليه يا مينا  بعد الشر عليك متقولش كده *
*مينا : بجد والله اصلك يا مريم بقيتي كل حاجه في حياتي ومن غيرك مش كنت عارف هعمل ايه في حياتي غيرتي كل حاجه في حياتي *
*مريم : عشان انت طيب والله بجد يا مونى وبتحب بسرعه *
*مينا  : مونى  تصدقي احلي كلمه مونى  سمعتها في حياتي *
*مريم : خلاص يا سيدي ليك عليا مش اقولك غير يا مونى *
*مينا  : مرسي يا مريم بس تصدقي  بجد انا حلمت بيكي امبارح *
*مريم : بجد يا مينا احكي بسرعه حلمت بايه *
*مينا : خير الله ما اجعله خير اننا ركبين طياره ومسافرين بيها مش مش عارف مسافرين فين المهم الطياره كانت بتقع *
*مريم : يا لهوي هتموتني في الحلم يا مينا  *
*مينا : بعد الشر عليكي  دنا كنت اعمل نفسى برشوط وانقذك*
*مينا : المهم اتخضيت عليكي رحت واخدك مبين ايديا ورحت بيكي كبينه الطياره انا اللي سوقتها ووصلنا الحمد لله *
*مريم : طيب الحمد لله مش جرالنا حاجه*
*مينا : بس ايه كنتي لبسه حته فستان ابيض جميل *
*مريم وشها نور من الفرحه و فرحت اوى اوى*
*مريم : بجد يا مينا *
*مينا  شاف ريم صاحبه مريم جايه من بعيد زعل اوي*
*ريم : ازيكوا يا حلوين عامله ايه يا مريم دلوقتي *
*مريم : الحمد لله كويسه مونى خرجني من الاوده وبنتمشي شويه *
*ريم : مين مونى ده *
*مينا : انا يا ريم مونى اصلي غيرت اسمي *
*ريم : هههههههههه بجد الف مبروك عئبالي لما اغيره *
*مينا : ههههههههه تغيريه هيبقى ايه مونى بردو*
*مريم : يخربيت عقلك يا مونى صحيح يا ريم هتغيريه ليه *
*مينا : دا حتي الاسم دا وحش اوى قصدى حلو اوى اوى*
*ريم : انا اسمى وحش بردو يا مينا ماشي انا ماشيه وسيباكوا لوحديكو*
*مريم : يا ريم بنهظر معاكي والله خلاص مش تزعلي *
*مينا : بنهظر والله يا ريم خلاص اؤمري اي طلب واحنا ننفذه عشان نصلحك بيه *
*ريم استغلت الفرصه و طلبت منهم طلب*
*استغلاليه*


*هذا المسلسل برعايه*
*.........*

*انتظرونااااااا*​


----------



## فادية (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ايه  دا  يا كاجو  
دي  مش  حلقه  :ranting:
دي  يا  دوبك   تبقى اعلان  عن المسلسل  :a82:
انت  هتذلنا يا  كااااااااااااجووووووووووووووو :smil13:​


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ايه ده ياكاجوووووووو
طب وبعديييين
كمللللل :ranting:


----------



## naro_lovely (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يالاهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى انا تعبت ولسة موصلتش لللاخر بس كتيرررررررررررررررررررررة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى بس لذيذة انا كدة عرفت النتيجة بتاعتى السنادى افضلو انتو اكتبوا فى حلقات وانا اتابع ولا ثانوية عامة ولا نيلة هههههههههههههههههههه بس تحفةةةةة مرسى ياكريزى انتى وكاجو وصلولى​


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



فادية قال:


> ايه دا يا كاجو
> 
> دي مش حلقه :ranting:
> دي يا دوبك تبقى اعلان عن المسلسل :a82:
> ...


 

هى دا الاثاره و التشويقزى ما بيقولو

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



twety قال:


> ايه ده ياكاجوووووووو
> طب وبعديييين
> كمللللل :ranting:


 

هتعرفى الحلقه الجايه


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



naro_lovely قال:


> يالاهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى انا تعبت ولسة موصلتش لللاخر بس كتيرررررررررررررررررررررة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى بس لذيذة انا كدة عرفت النتيجة بتاعتى السنادى افضلو انتو اكتبوا فى حلقات وانا اتابع ولا ثانوية عامة ولا نيلة هههههههههههههههههههه بس تحفةةةةة مرسى ياكريزى انتى وكاجو وصلولى​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


وانت اصلا يا تحفه انتى داخله ليه
تخلل وخلاص

على العموم ربنا معاكى​


----------



## twety (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

كمل ياكاجو بقى :t32:


----------



## gigi angel (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بجد كمل يا كاجو  مش معقول كده 
حرام عليك


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> بجد كمل يا كاجو مش معقول كده
> حرام عليك


 
ايه يا جماعه ما انا منزل حلقه امبارح

هنزل حلقتين ورا بعض كده 

مش معقول يعنى 

كده المنتج يفلس


----------



## gigi angel (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

انت بتسمى المينى حلقه اللى منزلها حلقه كامله 
حرام عليك


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> انت بتسمى المينى حلقه اللى منزلها حلقه كامله
> حرام عليك


 

هو ايه كل شويه حرام عليك 
حرام عليك

حرام عليكم انتو كل الدعاوى دى


----------



## gigi angel (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

شفت نزل حلقه بقى لحسن حد يدعى علك دعوى وتستجاب 
ويجيبك الارض


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> شفت نزل حلقه بقى لحسن حد يدعى علك دعوى وتستجاب
> ويجيبك الارض


 
لا تقلقى انا محصن

ضد الدعااااوى


----------



## gigi angel (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

طيب نزل الحلقه بجد 
علشان خاطر المنتدى


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

اكيد بكره فى حلقه جديده


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هذا المسلسل برعاية​




سمنة روابى

بطعم و ريحة الزبدة الفلاحى:yahoo:

و تحدى:smil12:​


----------



## kajo (10 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

الحق اعلااااااااااناااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


----------



## kajo (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هذا المسلسل برعايه​ 


 
و​ 





و


----------



## engy_love_jesus (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*ماشى يا كاجو 
صدقنى هنيجى نضربك*


----------



## kajo (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

خوفتونى 

عشان تعرفو قد ايه بتتعبونى عشان الاقى رد منكم

اتعبكم انا كمان شويه عشان حلقه منى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## eman88 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوي كثير يا حراك عليك شوكرا كثير كثير وبدا شغلات تاني خلينا نتسلى هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



eman88 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوي كثير يا حراك عليك شوكرا كثير كثير وبدا شغلات تاني خلينا نتسلى هههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

والله لجل عيون ها الجمر لحط شغله جديده كرمالك وكرمال عيونك 

شوكرا ليكى كثيرا كثيرا

وعلى جولك بدنا نمرح
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*


*الحلــقه الثامنـــه عشــر
كنا وقفنا فين,,,,فين ياواد يا كاجو فين الواحد كبر وابتدى ينسى حكــم الشــن بجـــا
اه افتكرت لمامينا ومريم بيهزروا مع ريم بس ريم زعلت و مينا و مريم حبوا انهم يصالحوها فريم طلبت منهم طلب *
*مينا : اؤمري يا ست ريم طلباتك اوامر بس ماتزعليش*
*ريم : ميرسي يا مينا انا هطلب منكوا طلب بصفتي جعانه دلوقتي عايزه اتغدي *
*مينا  : بس كده يالهوي انا قولت هتقولي حاجه جامده خدي يا ستي 5 جنيه اهه جديده واتغدي برحتك عند اى واحد بتاع فول وطعميه جبيلك 16 سندوتش و كلى لحد ما تشبعى*
*مريم : هههههههههههههههه اه صح روحى كلى فول و طعميه*
*ريم : بتضحكي عليا يا مريم ماشي مكنش العشم *
*مريم : الحق يا مينا دي زعلت بجد .. يا ريم بنهزر معاكي *
*مينا : بجد بهزر معاكي يا ريم انت بتزعلي بسرعه كده ليه خلاص يا ستي اختاري اي مكان نتغدي في وعلي حسابي كمان*
*ريم : ميرسي يا مينا انا نفسي في سمك اوي *
*مينا : بس كده يا سلام تؤمري يلا بينا هغديكوا غدوه تحلفوا بيها استنوني هنا ثواني *
*ريم : انت رايح فين يا مينا *
*مينا: ثواني اجيب حاجه واجي ثواني بصوا شايفين الصخره اللي هناك دي روحوا اعدوا عليها وانا جايلكوا حالا*
*مينا ساب مريم وريم علي صخره علي البحر وطلع الاوضه بتاعته جاب سناره صيد كان جايبها معاه*
*كان بيصطاد بيها من الترعه اللي كانت عندهم فى البلد *
*مش مشكله مينا نزل بالسناره وسله صغيره كده عشان يحط فيها السمك*
*مريم وريم شافوا مينا جاي من بعيد*
*مريم : ايه ده يا مينا انت هتعمل ايه*
*مينا : زي ما انتي شايفه هصطاد سمك ونشوي هنا هيبقي اخر يوم لازم يبقي جاااااااامد مش احنا برضه ماشين بكره بالليل *
*ريم : اه صحيح فكرتني يا خساره كانت رحله جميله بس ده شكله هيبقي اجمد يوم بقى*
*مريم : عندك حق يا ريم انا بحب الصيد اوي *
*مريم : هايبقي يوم جامد *
*سيبوا مينا ومريم ونور  يصطادوا وتعالوا نشوف الحوار ده حصل فى البلد بتاعه مينا*
*ابو مينا : الواد يا مقدسه ولا بيسال فينا لحسن يكون جراله حاجه *
*ام مينا : انا عارفه الواد زي ما يكون في حاجه شغلته عنا ونسي نفسه يا خويا *
*ابو مينا : احنا لازم نتصل بيه *
*ام مينا : بس هنتصل بيه ازاي بس *
*ابو مينا : هو مش سايب معاكي رقم الشجه اللي ساكن جصادها *
*ام مينا : اه يا خويا دا سيبها معايا استني اخش اجيبها *
*ابو مينا : هاتي اما نتصل بيه نشوفه فين ونطمن عليه *
*وعم يوسف اتصل ودار حوار جامد اوى *
* ابو مينا وام مينا جابوا الرقم واتصوا باللى ساكنه قصاد مينا لو فاكرين *
*ابو مينا : شجه الست عطيات *
*عطيات دي الست الي ساكنه في الشقه الي ادام مينا  

* *( حبيت اوضح علشان ميطلعش نجم يقولى مين عطيات دى )*
*عطيات : ايوه  عايز مين *
*ابو مينا: كنا عايزين نكلم مينا هو هنا *
*عطيات :  هنا فين يا مقدس  *
*ابو مينا :  مش جصدي انا جصدي تنديه من شجته هو مش ساكن هنا برضه*
*عطيات : ايوه يا خويا ساكن هنا بس هو مش هنا الوحش ده وانت مين*
*ابو مينا : انا ابوه هو مش هنا ليه*
*عطيات : ابوه يا اهلا يا اهلا العمده *
*ابومينا : اهلا بيكي يا ست هو مش موجود *
*عطيات : لا يا اخويا دا مسافر شرم الشيخ ولسه ما جاش *
*ابو مينا  : يالهوي كفر الشيخ يعمل ايه هناك  ( مش فاهم انا ايه حكايه كفر الشيخ معاهم دى الناس دى مش متعوده تسمع اسامى نضيفه  اخرهم كفر ابو طشط*
*عطيات : يا عمده شرم شرم الشيخ بتاعت الاجانب والسياح ده مصيف يعني *
*ابو مينا : زي جمصه كده *
*عطيات : ايوه زي جمصه كده بس شرم دي بتاعت الناس الهاي اوي والاجانب *
*ابو مينا : ايوه ايوه *
*عطيات : ايوه ياعمده شوفت وواخد معاه واحده صاحبته هي اللي هتبوظه يا عمده*
*عطيات متغاظه  من مريم عشان مينا مهتم بيها ومطنشها*
*ابو مينا : واحده *
*عطيات : اه صدقنى  رايح مع واحده زميلته في الجامعه 

* *ابو مينا : متشكرين يا ست عطيات وحياتك لما يجي ابجي شيعلنا تليفون عشان اجيله *
*عطيات : حاضر *
*ابو مينا  بيضرب كف علي كف وبيكلم في نفسه وعطيات ضربت مقلب في مينا جامد اوي *
*سيبك بقي من العمده  وعطيات وتعالوا نشوف مينا ومريم وريم عملو ايه مع الصيد
*

*ولا اقولكم *
*خليها الحلقه الجايه*​


----------



## فادية (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

الصبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا رب 
يا كاجو انت عايز تشلني :ranting:
دانا عروسة على وش جواز حرام عليك تحرق قلب يوحنا عليا :a82:
كل ما نوصل  لاحداث ساخنه :smil13:
تقول نخليهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الحلقة الجاية :new2:
عموماااااااااااااااااااااااااااا متشكرين على الفتافيت دي الي انت مسميها حلللللللللللللقة :ranting:​


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ده علي كدة علي ما يخلص المسلسل ده هنكون اتشلينا خالص ومش هيكون فينا امل تاني 
علي العموم يا كاجو مرسي كتير ليك وعلي تعبك معانا 
بس حرام عليك اللي بنعمله فينا ده


----------



## kajo (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



فادية قال:


> الصبرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا رب
> 
> يا كاجو انت عايز تشلني :ranting:
> دانا عروسة على وش جواز حرام عليك تحرق قلب يوحنا عليا :a82:
> ...


 
انا مستعد احطلك الحلقات كلها دفعه واحده

بس على شرط تعزمونى على الفرح

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واخد هديه رقم الف حتى لو مش كنت انا ؟

قلتى ايه


----------



## فادية (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



> kajo قال:
> 
> 
> > انا مستعد احطلك الحلقات كلها دفعه واحده
> ...


شد  حيلك  انت في المشاركات  وهتاخدها اكييييييييييييييييييييد  يا  كاااااااااجو 
وانا اوعدك  لو  طلعت الهدية  من نصيبي   هديهالك   على طوووووووووووووول 
هاااااااااااااااااااااااااا   قلت  ايه  انت بقاااااااااااا​


----------



## nona_elia (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

جامممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممدة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي المسلسل دة بجد رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع انا قراتة كلوا بس بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز كملة علشان انا نفسي اخلصة قبل ما اسافر


----------



## nona_elia (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

:smi420::smi420:


----------



## kajo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



nona_elia قال:


> جامممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممدة اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي المسلسل دة بجد رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع انا قراتة كلوا بس بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز كملة علشان انا نفسي اخلصة قبل ما اسافر


 

طب انتى مسافره فين وامتى ؟

عشان نعمل حسابنا يعنى


----------



## kajo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



فادية قال:


> شد حيلك انت في المشاركات وهتاخدها اكييييييييييييييييييييد يا كاااااااااجو
> 
> وانا اوعدك لو طلعت الهدية من نصيبي هديهالك على طوووووووووووووول
> 
> هاااااااااااااااااااااااااا قلت ايه انت بقاااااااااااا​


 

وانا الى فاكرك هتبعتيلى الفيزا ومعاها دعوه الفرح
اهى اهى اهى 

اوك فرضا ان انا جبت الفيزا انتو بقى ساكنين فين فى هولندا 
ورا محطه البنزين  بعد اول شجره قلبوها نخله بعد الاحتلال ؟


----------



## يوستيكا (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

[COLOR="Red"]جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جددااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا المسلسل ده بجد رائع بس ياريت تكمل المسلسل بسرعة [/COLO​R]


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

اكاجو خلص ياكاجو
:t32::t32:
:t32:
​


----------



## nona_elia (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

انا مسافرة الجمعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععة هارجع الكلية


----------



## nona_elia (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

:36_1_4::36_1_4:


----------



## kajo (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



nona_elia قال:


> انا مسافرة الجمعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععة هارجع الكلية


 


ان شاء الله تيجى المره الجايه تلاقيه موجوده


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*مالك ومال الصعايدة 
ياد انت ماشى
مبلاش انت 
بدل ما اصيح​*


----------



## kajo (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مالك ومال الصعايدة ​*
> _*ياد انت ماشى*_
> _*مبلاش انت *_
> 
> _*بدل ما اصيح*_​


 

هى تلاكيك 

انا جيبت سيره الصعايده دلوقتى


----------



## kajo (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هذا المسلسل مش برعايه حاجه

بتوع الاعلانات مش رضيو يدفعو واتخانقنا والمنتج هيفلس 

ومش هينتج الفيلم

ومش هكمل ياجماعه

تبرع ولو بجنيه للمنتج عشان نكمل تكاليف المسلسل الهندى ده

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


رقم حساب : زيرو زيرو ميش اطلبنى متلقينيش

محدش يجيلكم فى تفليسه ابداااااااا


----------



## gigi angel (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

متخلص بقى وتروح تجيب الحلقه


----------



## kajo (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> متخلص بقى وتروح تجيب الحلقه


 
اله اله اله

انتى بتزعقيلى ولا ايه

لا ميمشيش معايا الكلام ده

على العموم الى عايز الحلقه الجديده يقول

على فكره احتمال المخرج عشان التفليسه يجمع كل الحلقات ونعرضها 

المشاركه الجايه

بس انتو قولوا  

عايزين ننزل الحلقه الجايه وجاهزين ولا لا


----------



## MarMar2004 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يلا يا كاجو بيق احنا جهزين ومستعدين ومستنين باقي الحلقات


----------



## kajo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه التاسعه عشر*

*حلقه جامده اوى اوعى وشك بجد*

*كنا واقفين المره الى فاتت فين فين فين*
*اه لما ابو مينا كلم عطيات عطيات اديت اسفين فى مينا زى الفل*
*ونرجع نشوف مينا ومريم وريم وهما قاعدين يصطادو بالسناره ايه الى حصل*

*مريم : هههههههههههه واحده كمان اهه يا مينا شد السناره بقى *
*مينا : شكلكوا مرزقين يا بنات انا عمري ما صطدت سمك بالكميه دي ما شاء الله *
*مريم : كفايه كده يا مينا وتعالوا نشويهم بقي *
*مينا : استني كمان شويه اخر واحده عشان كل واحد ياخد خمسه عشان ريم دي شكلها جعانه وممكن تاكلنا*
*ريم : اه والله يا مينا انا جعانه مووت اهه يا مينا جيبها بقي *
*مينا : حاضر ههههههههههههههههههه بصي يا مريم نصيب ريم طلع ايه *
*مريم : هههههههههههههههه انتي هتكلي دي ههههههههههههههههه*
*ريم : كدا برضه يا مريم تردي ان اكل الشىء ده *
*ماتخدوش فى بالكم اصلي معرفش مينا  اصطاد ايه علشان انا ماكنتش معاهم لما يجي هبقى اسالوا *
*ياريتنى كنت معاااااااااااااهم *
*هههههههههههههههه رخم اوى انا عارف فى الحته دى*
*مينا : يلا يا ريم ويا مريم حضروا الشوايه عشان نشوي السمك عشان انا جعان مووووووت *
*ريم : اه بسرعه يا مريم عشان انا ممكن اكل مينا دلوقتي *
*مريم : يالهوي تاكلي مينا  لا انا خلصت اهه *
*مريم ومينا وريم كله بالهنا والشفا واعدو شويه قدام البحر طبعا مينا مش عارف يكلم مريم من الست ريم *
*مينا : بس انا عاذرها والله اصلها مش ليها صاحبه غير مريم هتقعد مع مين يعنى مع انها اموره بس يا خساره لو مكنتش اتعرفت على مريم  فى اول القصه يلا هعمل ايه بقى هقطع روحى *
*فـ ريم هتعمل ايه يعنى بتقضي معاهم شويه وتعد لوحدها شويه*
*بس علي فكره بيني وبينكوا انا ابتديت احب ريم اصلها طيبه اوي ووحيده و اموره و كده يعنى احم احم *
*ما علينا المهم نكمل بقى كلامنا بعد فاصل من المعاكسه فى ريم العسل و هما خلصوا اكل و كده*
*مينا : انا طالع بقي احضر شنطتي عشان بكره اكون فاضي *
*مريم : اه صحيح ده احنا هنرجع بكره يخبر يلا يا ريم نطلع نحضر الشنط عشان بكره نخرج قبل ما نمشي و نكون مجهزين الشنط*
*ريم : اوك يلا بينا *
*مينا : انا عندي فكره وانتي يا مريم بتحضري الشنط حطي ريم جوه شنطه عشان مش تقعد علي سلم الباص زي ما عملتها واحنا جايين و مش كانت لاقيه مكان تقعد*
*مريم : ههههههههههه عندك حق يا مينا والله *
*ريم : عنده حق ده بدل ما تقوملي وتخليني اعد مكانك مش انت ولد و تتحمل *
*مريم : لا في دي يا مينا عندها حق *
*ايه البت الى معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم دى*
*مينا : يالهوي انتي تؤمري يا ريم ده انا ممكن اخلي الى فى الباص كله يجري وراه و مش يركب اصلا وانتي بس ركبه جوه وتقعدي علي كل الكراسي براحتك*
*ريم : اتريق اتريق *
*مينا : خلاص انا غلطان وهسيبك في الشنطه هههههههههههههه *
*مريم : خلاص يا مينا دي مهما كان برضه صحبتي *
*مينا : خلاص يا مريم علشان خاطرك انتي و علشان خاطر ريم*
*ريم : ميرسي يا مينا *
*مينا ومريم وريم طلعوا يحضرو الشنط وناموا لغايه بالليل*
*و بعد لما صحيوا نزلوا اتعشوا وخرجوا شويه وبرضه ريم معاهم مش عارفين يتكلموا خالص*
*مينا بوظ القعده علي ريم ومشاها بذكاء على شان يعرف يكلم مريم *

*المره الجايه بقى نعرف مينا عمل ايه علشان يمشيها *​


----------



## cuteledia (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

الحلقة حلوة اوي اوي تسلم ايديك
احنا مستنين الحلقة الجديدة  وياريت ماتتأخرش علينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك..يسوع معاك


----------



## gigi angel (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هى الحلقه صغيره كده ليه 

متكبرها شويه 

ونزل الحلقه اللى جايه بسرعه


----------



## kajo (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> هى الحلقه صغيره كده ليه
> 
> متكبرها شويه
> 
> ونزل الحلقه اللى جايه بسرعه


 

حااااااااااااضر


----------



## MarMar2004 (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

حلقة جميلة فعلا ومشوقة للحلقة اللي بعدها بس ياريت الحلقة اللي جاية تكون اطول من دي شوية 
مرسي يا كاجو علي تعبك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## kajo (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*العشرووووووووووون*



*وجــه ميعادنا مــــع
الحلـــلقه العشرون*
*كنا واقفين المرة الى فاتت عند مينا ومريم وريم طلعوا يحضرو الشنط وناموا لغايه بالليل و بعد لما صحيوا نزلوا اتعشوا وخرجوا شويه وبرضه ريم معاهم مش عارفين يتكلموا خالص*
*ومينا  بوظ القعده علي ريم ومشاها بذكاء على شان يعرف يكلم مريم*
*مينا  بقي هيعمل ايه فضل مينا يفكر ويفكر هيعمل ايه علشان يمشي ريم دي وفي الاخر وصل لحل ظريف اوي*
*تعالوا نشوف ايه الحل الى مينا وصلوا    تعالو نشوف زكاء الصعايده وصل لحد فين  هههههههههههههه*
*اتصل بالتليفون في الاوضه الى فيها مريم وريم *
*مينا : ازيك يا مريم *
*مريم : الحمد لله تمام يامينا انت عامل ايه *
*مينا : اهي ماشية الحمد لله هتعمل ايه يعني *
*مريم : هي ايه الى هتعمل ايه يا مينا انت مالك مش مركز ليه *
*مينا : والله يا مريم مضايق شويه *
*مريم : خير  في ايه *
*مينا : بصراحه كدا بصراحه يعني *
*مريم : ها يا مينا عايز تقول ايه *
*مينا : كنت عايز أقعد معاكي شويه لوحدنا بس الست ريم مش مدينا فرصه *
*مينا بيعمل كدا ليه علشان مريم تفكر معاه ازاي تخلي ريم تشوف حاجة تعملها بدل مهي معكننة عليهم كدا ومش مخلايهم عارفين يقعدوا مع بعض*
*مريم : ليه يامينا عايز تقول حاجه ؟ *
*مينا : كلام كتير والله يا مريم بس مكنتش عارف ابدأ ازاي *
*مريم فرحت طبعا من كلام مينا*
*مريم : خلاص يا مينا تعال نفكر نعمل فيها ايه علشان ننزل نقعد مع بعض شويه قبل ما نسافر*
*مينا : اه مهو دا الى مضايقني وخصوصا اني مش عارف هشوفك تاني امتى لاني عايز اسافر البلد شويه *
*مريم : طيب تعال ننزل دلوقتي وهي ملخومة في ترتيب الشنط هقولها راحه اشتري حاجه وراجعه *
*مينا  : يلا بينا يا مريم بس علشان خاطري مش تتأخري علشان عايزك في موضوع مهم *
*مريم : اوكي يامينا  هنزل دلوقتي حالا *
*نزلت مريم وهي لسه واقفه قدام الرسبشن علشان تسأل علي مينا لاقى مينا بينادلها *
*مريييييييييييييييييييييم  مرييييييييييييييييييييييييم مريييييييييييييييم   بينادى على عيل تايه *
*مريم : نعم يامينا خييييييييير *
*مينا : انا عايزك اقولك علي حاجه ضروري يا مريم واتكلم معاكي كتييييييير قبل معملها *
*مريم : اتفضل قول يامينا  *

*  والحوار اتقلب رومانسيه *


*نعرف الحلقه الجايه مينا كان ماله وكان عايز ايه*​*

*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

* 
انت بتشالينا ليه ياد 
انت حرام عليك
شعرى اتنحل من الشد فيه 
يارخم ​*


----------



## nona_elia (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

:yahoo:يااااااااااااااااااااااااااة مش قادرة اصدق اني حضرت حلقتين قبل ما اسافر احمدك يارب ميرسي جداااا يا كاجوووووووووووووووووووووووو بس بجد بتزلنا يا اخي علشان تنزل الحلقات لكن برادوا ميرسي و ربنا يباركك


----------



## gigi angel (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بجد انا  جالى شلل نفسى حرام عليك انت بتزلنا ولا اه


----------



## kajo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*انت بتشالينا ليه ياد *_
> _*انت حرام عليك*_
> _*شعرى اتنحل من الشد فيه *_
> 
> _*يارخم *_​


 

اكيد شكلك دلوقتى اجمل 
من زى قبل

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kajo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



nona_elia قال:


> :yahoo:يااااااااااااااااااااااااااة مش قادرة اصدق اني حضرت حلقتين قبل ما اسافر احمدك يارب ميرسي جداااا يا كاجوووووووووووووووووووووووو بس بجد بتزلنا يا اخي علشان تنزل الحلقات لكن برادوا ميرسي و ربنا يباركك


 

اى خدمه يا نونا

وتيجى ان شاء الله المره الجايه تلاقى الى انت عايزاه


----------



## cuteledia (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ميرسي كتييييييييييييييير علي الحلقة الجميلة دي
تسلم ايدك ومستنين الحلقة الجديدة 
يسوع معاك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## kajo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> بجد انا جالى شلل نفسى حرام عليك انت بتزلنا ولا اه


 
الف سلامه عليكى من الشلل


----------



## kajo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



cuteledia قال:


> ميرسي كتييييييييييييييير علي الحلقة الجميلة دي
> تسلم ايدك ومستنين الحلقة الجديدة
> يسوع معاك ويبارك حياتك


 
ميرسى ليك كتير على متابعتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*



			اكيد شكلك دلوقتى اجمل
من زى قبل

هههههههههههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

تصدق انت مينفعش معاك غير العين الحمرا 
يلا يا كابتن نزل حلقة تانى ​*


----------



## kajo (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*تصدق انت مينفعش معاك غير العين الحمرا *_
> 
> _*يلا يا كابتن نزل حلقة تانى *_​


 

حاضر
يا ميس


----------



## فادية (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



> kajo قال:
> 
> 
> > وانا الى فاكرك هتبعتيلى الفيزا ومعاها دعوه الفرح
> ...


 
احنا ساكنين جنب المطار على طول :closedeye
بس متوهش الموضوع كممممممممممممممممممممممل :a82:​


----------



## kajo (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



فادية قال:


> احنا ساكنين جنب المطار على طول :closedeye
> 
> 
> بس متوهش الموضوع كممممممممممممممممممممممل :a82:​


 

اوك

ماشى ماشى

يا وزيره


----------



## MarMar2004 (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يلا يا كاجو نزل الحلقة الجديدة بسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسررررررررررررررررعة


----------



## max mike (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ايه ياكاجو الحلقة دى طولت ليه حاول تنجز فيها


----------



## DoooDooo (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

مش ملاحظين انهم طولوا اوى فى نزولهم على السلم
فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين الحلقة انا بتعب بسرعة
اه وميرسى خالص على الحلقات الجميلة دى بجد ممتعة​


----------



## kajo (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يقدم المنتج والمخرج اعتذارهما
عن التاخير فى بدا الحلقه الجديده

اصل جوز اخت مرات ابن عم بنت خاله عطيات 
الى هى جاره مينا كان اتوفى وكانو بيعزوا فيه

لكن انا خطفت الحلقه وجبتها ليكم عشان صعبتم عليا

الحلقه الحاديه والعشرون


مينا : بصي يا مريم انا هكون صريح معاكي وانتي عارفه انك اقرب حد ليا في البلد دى
مريم : اتكلم يا مينا انت قلقان ليه كدا ومتوتر ليه ؟
مريم وشها احمر حاسه بالي مينا عايز يقولوا 
مينا : مريم بصي عندنا في البلد الى بيكون بيصيف بيجيب مشبك وهوه راجع وانا معرفشي محلات بتبيع مشبك هنا 
( المشبك اللى بيتاكل مش المشبك بتاع الغسيل ده )
مريم : مينا ايه الى انت بتقولوا دا 
مينا : والله يا مريم مكسوف منك مووووووت 
مريم : هوه دا الموضوع الى كنت عايزني فيه يا مينا    وتقولى خبى البت فى الشنطه  وانزلى من غير ما تحس
مينا : اه يا مريم امال انتي كنتي فاكرة ايه ؟
مريم : مينا انت جاي شرم الشيخ علشان تشتري مشبك 
مينا : امال هما بيجوا ليه ؟
مريم : مينا  مش معقول كدا 
مينا : مريم مش انتي قولتلي ان شرم الشيخ دي زي راس البر وجمصة ؟ ولا انتي هترجعي في كلامك وشكلك مش عايزه تسعديني 
مريم : اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووف 
وسابت مينا  ومشيت ومينا  طبعا استغرب من الى حصل هوه شايف ان الموضوع طبيعي لكن مريم طلعت منهارة وعماله تعيط فطلعت فوق لقت ريم هى كمان بتعيط حاولت تهدي نفسها علشان تعرف تكلم ريم
في نفس اللحظه مينا قال يعمل تليفون طالما مريم مش عايزه تساعدة هيتصل بمين بمين بمين ؟؟
بعطياااااااااااااااااات 
مينا : الووووو
جارته : ايوة مين 
مينا : انا جارك يا ست عطيات 
جارته : اهلا مينا عامل ايه

جارته : ايه انت لسه مجتشي من المصيف 
مينا: لا انا جاي بكره ان شاء الله انا متصل بيكي بخصوص الموضوع دا 
جارته : خير يامينا عايز فلوس ولا عايز ايه ؟
مينا: لا مستوره والحمد لله انا كنت عايزك اسالك سؤال بسيط كدا 
جارته : قول  قول 
مينا: تعرفي محلات مشبك في شرم اشتري مشبك لبويا وامي 
جارته : ههههههههههههههيههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مينا : بتضحكي علي ايه 
جارته : اه يا مينا عارفه 
مينا : والله هجبلك ربع كيلوا وانا جاي بس قوليلي فين مكانه 
جارته : انت عارف وانت جاي من شرم 
مينا : لا عارف وانا جاي من بلدنا متخلصي 
جارته : قول للسواق نزلني عند بتوع المشبك هههههههههههههههههههههه 
مينا: بجد يا ست عطيات 
جارته : ايوه بجد 
مينا : طيب سلام 
نرجع بسرررعه علشان نعرف ريم كانت بتعيط ليه


ولا اقولكم خلوها الحلقه الجايه ​


----------



## mero_engel (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*


*لا بجد الحلقه المره دي تحفه  ههههههههههه*
*متاخرش علينا بباقي الحلاقات:t32:*​


----------



## kajo (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



mero_engel قال:


> *يخربيت عفلك يا كاجو*
> 
> *لا بجد الحلقه المره دي تحفه ههههههههههه*
> 
> *متاخرش علينا بباقي الحلاقات:t32:*​


 

حاااااااضر يا ميرو

بس ابقى اتصلى بالمنتج عزيه

رقمه زيرو زيرو مفيش اطلبنى متلقنيش


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*بجد حلقة حلوة 
بس لو مجيبتش الحلقة الى بعديها بسرعة 
هجيبالك انا مشابك واعقلك على باب المنتدى
واهوه حتى تلعب عقلله ​*


----------



## kajo (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد حلقة حلوة ​*
> _*بس لو مجيبتش الحلقة الى بعديها بسرعة *_
> _*هجيبالك انا مشابك واعقلك على باب المنتدى*_
> 
> _*واهوه حتى تلعب عقلله *_​


 
عقله

اطول اكتر من كده ده يبقى حرام

ماعلينا

حاضر يا ميس  انجى هنزل جديد حاضر


----------



## cuteledia (21 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههه الحلقة المرة دي جميلة اوي تسلم ايدك
متتأخرش علينا في الحلقة الجديدة
يسوع معاك ويباركك


----------



## max mike (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة اوى الحلقة دى

متتأخرش فى الجاية وحياة عطيات هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## gigi angel (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

الحلقه جميله اوى 
بس انت بخيل اوى مطولها حبه هتخصر ليه 

وجيب الحلقه بسرعه


----------



## kajo (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> الحلقه جميله اوى
> بس انت بخيل اوى مطولها حبه هتخصر ليه
> 
> وجيب الحلقه بسرعه


 
هخصر حلقه


----------



## gigi angel (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

مفهاش حاجه يعنى علشان خاطر المنتدى


----------



## kajo (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> مفهاش حاجه يعنى علشان خاطر المنتدى


 

عشان خاطر المنتدى 

لازم استنى شويه 

لازم اثاره وتشويق


----------



## gigi angel (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

متخلص بقى وتجيب الحلقه بسرعه


----------



## kajo (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> متخلص بقى وتجيب الحلقه بسرعه


 

حاضر


----------



## kajo (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه الثانيه والعشرون*


*وقفنا المره الى فاتت ان مريم سابت مينا ومشيت وهى مضايقه اوى *
*رجعت لقيت ريم بتعيط ياترى كانت بتعيط ليه*
*ده الى هنعرفه الحلقه دى مع شويه حاجات مثيره تانيه*



*مريم : مالك يا ريم*
*ريم : مفيش يا مريم انتي كنتي فين ؟*
*مريم : كنت تحت بشتري شويه حاجات *
*ريم : اه سألت عليكي بتاع الرسبشن قالي انك خرجتي مع مينا *
*مريم : بصت ليها كدا وراحت معيطه *
*ريم : بتعطتي ليه دلوقتي مع انك كنتي مع مينا يعني *
*مريم : تقصدي ايه يا ريم بالي بتقوليه دا *
*ريم : مقصدش حاجه هانت اهي وكل حد فينا يروح لحالة *
*مريم : انا مش مطمنه لكلامك دا يا ريم ياريت توضحي كلامك *
*ريم : لا كلام ولاحاجه يا مريم انا هنزل اتمشي شوية *
*مريم : طيب براحتك مهي العمليه نقصاكي اصلا*
*ريم : انا نازلة *
*المهم ريم نازلة علي السلم فوقعت رجليها وجعتها ومينا كان داخل بالصدفه الفندق*
*مينا : يانهاار مدوحس دي ريم ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟*
*بتاع الامن : والله معرفشي حضرتك*
*مينا : وانت مالك يا عم هوه حد كان سألك*
*بتاع الامن : سوري حضرتك كنت فاكرك بتكلمني *
*مينا : اروح اشوف البت دي حصل فيها ايه*
*اوعوووا يا جدعااان جحا اولي بلحم طوووورة اوعوو بس انا هشوفها *
*مينا : ريم مالك *
*ريم : رجلي بتوجعني اوى يا مينا*
*المهم مينا سمع الكلمتين دول ونسي المشبك ونسي الدنيا كلها *
*وشال ريم ( اخوي يعني ) وراح بيها المستشفي *
*نرجع بسرررعه لمريم *
*مريم : ياتري ريم زعلانه ليه ؟ اممممممم مش عارفه ربنا يستر وميكونشي عملت حاجة تزعلها دي بردوا صاحبتي ومش عايزاها تزعل مني *
*وفي نفس الوقت كان في حوار صغير كدا في البلد عند مينا بين ابوه وامه *
*ابووه : شوفتي يا وليه الواد تريبتك النجصه سايب دراسته وعمال يتسرمح في شرم الشيخ مع البنات الى لبسه هدوم مجطعه *
*امه : يا ابو مينا.. مينا مش صغير اكيد بس بيغير جووو زي زمايله وانت عارف ان الطلبه بتغير من بعضيها*
*ابووه : مكان جه غير جو في الترعه حدانا او في المصرف الى في اخر البلد *
*امه : هتلاجيه نسي  *
*ابووه : ده انا لما يجي هشوف شغلي معااه علي شان ميعملش كدا تاني *
*امه : ربنا يجيبوا بالسلامة بس وبعد اكده ابجي اقطع رجبته *
*ابووه : وهيجي ليه بجي لما انا هجطع رجابته يا وليه انا خايف عليه *
*امه : ما انا عارفه يابو مينا ربنا يخليهولك يارب *
*ابووه : يا وليه اعملينا صنيه البطاطس علشان هموت من الجوع *
*امه : عنيا*
*ابووه : تسلم عنيكي يا غالية *
*وقامت تعمل صنيه البطاطس*
*ابووه : ياتري يابني عامل ايه مع الحريم الي لابسه من غير هدوم في شرم الشيخ*
*جتنا نيله في حظنا الهباب قاعد في وش الوليه دي ليل ونهار مش عارف اشوف غيرها *
*الواد دا مكنش جال كنت روحت معاه اتفرجتلي يومين ولا حاجه *
*لا والمصيبه الاكبر جارته يالهوي علي ضحكتها مسخرررة بجد يعني *
*يارتني كنت انا الى ساكن عندها *
*وبسرعه نروح تانى لريم في المستشفي*
*ريم : اه .... اه ..... اه يا رجلي*
*مينا : حمدالله علي السلامة ياريم *
*ريم : الله يسلمك يامينا هوا انا فين *
*مينا : في بيتك ومترحك يااختي هههههههههههه *
*ريم : لا بجد يا مينا انا فين *
*مينا : في المستشفي يابنتي*
*ريم : وانا ايه الى جابني هنا انا كنت كنت كنت والله مانا فاكرة *
*مينا : ايه دا يا ريم انتي فقدتي الذاكرة *
*ريم : يامينا  متهزرش *
*مينا : حاضر يا ريم انتي وقعتي من علي السلم ورجليكي اتكسرت وانا شيلتك وجبتك هنا علي الله يطمر فيكي بقي*
*ريم : ميرسي يامينا علي زوقك وعلي انك جبتني هنا *
*مينا : وميرسي دي اصرفها منين هتيلي حاجه ساقعه احسن وياريت باكو بسكوت شمعدان ونص كيلو مشبك لابويا *
*ريم : انت بتقول ايه يا مينا ؟ مش فاهمة منك حاجه *
*مينا : لا لا متخديش في بالك *
*ريم : طيب *
*مينا : طيب معاكي علي رأى خالتك سميرة سعيد*
*ريم : ههههههههههههههه ماشي يا خفة *
*سكتوا الاتنين فترة كده وريم عاملة تبص في عنين مينا و مينا مركز في وشها اوي *
*وفجأه مينا قالها *




*ريم *





*ريم *





*ريم *




*ريم *





*عايزين تعرفوا مينا قالها ايه*

*استنوا الحلقه اللى جابه بقى *



*انتظرونا*​


----------



## استير (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ya abnea akhlas 
zahqatny 
aqoleak ma ta3mleha film ahsan 
base bagad helw qoea 
we yareat matatkhereseh 3ala al 7alqa al tanea 
god bless u


----------



## kajo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



استير قال:


> ya abnea akhlas
> zahqatny
> aqoleak ma ta3mleha film ahsan
> base bagad helw qoea
> ...


 

ايه ده زهقتك

طب ما انا ممكن امشى ومش اكمل مدام زهقتى 

عادى يعنى

ربنا يباركك


----------



## max mike (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة الحلقة دى يالا اللى بعدها بسرعة ياكاجو اعمل معروف


----------



## kajo (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة الحلقة دى يالا اللى بعدها بسرعة ياكاجو اعمل معروف


 

هى هيصه

ايه ياعم اتقل شويه

يومين على الاقل

امال يبقى فين الاثاره بقى ؟


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*حرام عليك 
الى بتعملوه ده 
انا هبعتلك فيرس واسحب كل المفات الى على جهازك 
وابقى سمعنى سلام صعبت عليا نفسى ​*


----------



## استير (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

kameal al moslseal ya kajo 
a3meal haga ya akhea 
we ba3dean ana maqolteseh tamshea 
ana qolt ta3betena we al wahead a3sabo ta3beat 
akhalse baqa 
ribna eabrkeak ya baseha


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

اوك ياكاجو هتقل واستنى بس ان منزلتهاش بعد اليومين انت حر :spor22: :t32:


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

على فكرة ياكاجو انا لقيت القصة دى فى منتدى تانى كاملة للآخر بس محبتش اقراها او انزلها عشان نقراهل كلنا مع بعض انجز فيها


----------



## kajo (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



مايكل مايك قال:


> على فكرة ياكاجو انا لقيت القصة دى فى منتدى تانى كاملة للآخر بس محبتش اقراها او انزلها عشان نقراهل كلنا مع بعض انجز فيها


 

عايز تروح تقراها من منتدى تانى روح

بس برهان 

مش هتلاقى فيها بعض القفشات الى انا حاطتها

تحياتى


----------



## max mike (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

لا بأمانة انا مش قصدى كده انا بقول بس انى لقيتها بس وانا بصيت عليها بصة سريعة مقريتهاش انا مستنى سيادتك عشان انا بأمانة لاحظت فرق فى التنسيق بينك وبين اللى كاتبها هناك وانا مش قصدى ازعلك او اى حاجة وارجو انك تفهم وجهة نظرى
:big36::big33::8_8_35[1]::81ls:


----------



## kajo (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



مايكل مايك قال:


> لا بأمانة انا مش قصدى كده انا بقول بس انى لقيتها بس وانا بصيت عليها بصة سريعة مقريتهاش انا مستنى سيادتك عشان انا بأمانة لاحظت فرق فى التنسيق بينك وبين اللى كاتبها هناك وانا مش قصدى ازعلك او اى حاجة وارجو انك تفهم وجهة نظرى
> :big36::big33::8_8_35[1]::81ls:


 

دونت ورى 

ولا يهمك
المهم تنبسط منها


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*احنا نروح القسم وكل واحد ياخد حقه*
*كاجو متطولش كتير *
*وانجز في الحلقه الجايه*
*سامعني يا شطور*​


----------



## max mike (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه سمعت التحذير وانا بضم صوتى ليها انجز فى الحلقة بلاش تحرق اعصاب الناس انت شكلك هتخلص على اعضاء المنتدى عشان بستنوا كل حلقة وحلقة على ناااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## gigi angel (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بقلك يا كاجو متخلص وتجيبها بسرعه  بقى 
حرام عليك


----------



## kajo (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه الاثنين والعشرون*​ 

*وقفنا المرة الى فاتت عند ريم كانت تعبانه وكانت في لحظه رومانسية هي ومينا دي بتبص في عنيه وهوه بيبص في وشها *​ 
*ريم *​ 

*ريم *​ 

*ريم *​ 

*ريم *​ 


*ياتري كان عايز يقولها ايه *​ 
*مينا : ريم *
*ريم : نعم يامينا في ايه خضتنى *
*مينا : انتي وشك اصفر شكل الكشري بتاع المحلات بتاع طنطا *
*ريم : بجد *
*مينا : اه بجد*
*ريم : طيب هاتلي دكتور ولا اعمل اي حاجه *
*مينا : حاضر حاضر هنزل اشوفلك دكتور تحت في اي حته*
*ريم : طيب يلا بسررعه *
*نزل مينا تحت وبيسأل ممرضة*
*مينا : لو سمحتي يا نيرس *
*الممرضه : ايوة تحت امرك*
*مينا : الامر لله يا قمر *
*الممرضه : بصت ليه كدا وقالتوا خير يا فندم عايز حاجه*
*مينا : اه واحد كابتشينوا من ابو رغوه وباكوين بسكويت لو سمحتي *
*قامت الممرضه ضحكت كدا وقالتوا *
*الممرضه : حضرتك دا مش كانتين دي مستشفي محترمه*
*مينا : اه مانا عارف عندنا زيها في بلدنا *
*الممرضه : بلدكوا ؟؟*
*مينا : اه بلدنا انا شايف الفضول في عنيكي وعايزه تعرفي ايه البلد *
*الممرضة : ههههههههه بصراحه اه*
*مينا : طيب مش هقولك *
*الممرضه : طيب مش مشكله المهم انت كنت عايز تقول ايه ؟*
*مينا : انا معايا واحده زملتي فوق رجليها مكسورة ولونها اصفر لو سمحتي عايز حد يشوفها *
*الممرضه : اه طيب اوكي تعالى هاجي معاك اشوف الموضوع يستلزم دكتور ولا لاء *
*مينا : اوكي اتفضلي *
*طلعت الممرضه معاه وساعه ماشافت ريم بنوته حلوه وعسولة وشكل نانسى عجرم *
*(راحت مسكت ايديها كدا علي اساس انها بتقيس ليها النبض يعني وقالت لمينا )*
*الممرضه : عايزاك ثواني*
*مينا : طيب حاضر هشوفها يا ريم شكل الموضوع خطير ولا شكلك هتموتي ونخلص منك *
*ريم : بعد الشر عليا يا رخم *
*مينا : انتى هترغي يا ستي استني لما اشوف الممرضه الى بره دي *
*ريم : طيب *
*خرج مينا بره لقي الممرضه مستنياه *
*مينا : ايه مالها خير *
*الممرضه : بص يا استاذ ....امممممم*
*مينا : اسمي مينا وبلاش استاذ دي شيلي التكليف حضرتك *
*الممرضه : ميرسي كلك زوق *
*مينا : اه مانا عارف البلد كلها بتقولي كدا حتي مريم بتقولي كدا *
*الممرضه : مريم مين ؟*
*مينا : هو انتي علي طول عندك الفضول ده ههههههههههه*
*الممرضه : سوري اني ادخلت في حاجه مش ليا فيها*
*مينا : لا عادي مفيش مشاكل المهم قوليلي ريم مالها*
*الممرضه : لالالا هى معندهاش حاجه هي بس لونها مخطوف من الخضه *
*مينا : ايه دا يعني هيا رجليها مش مكسورة *
*الممرضه : لا مكسورة بس دلوقتي بقيت كويسة وتقدر تروح كمان 10 ايام ان شاء الله *
*مينا : عشر تيام ينهار اسود ده احنا مسافرين بكره *
*الممرضه : مسافرين فين *
*مينا : رايحين القاهرة تاني احنا طالبه وجاين رحلة *
*الممرضه : اه طيب مهي مش هتنفع تخرج قبل كدا*
*مينا : خلاص هنسبها ولما تخف تبقي تيجي *
*الممرضه : لا متسبهاش هي ممكن تخرج النهارده *
*مينا : ايه الدوخه دى هههههههههههههههه الا قوليلي يا اسمك ايه *
*الممرضه : اسمي نهي *
*مينا : عاشت الاسامي يا نهي علي فكرة اسمك جميل اوي وانا بحبه *
*الممرضه : ميرسي ليك كلك زوق *
*مينا : ايوه مانا قولتلك عارف البلد كلها بتقول عليا كدا *
*الممرضه : هههههههههههههههههه*
*مينا : هههههههههههههه هوه انتي معاكي شبكة ؟*
*الممرضه : اه معايا *
*مينا : طيب ممكن رقم موبيلك*
*الممرضه : اها طبعا اتفضل 0000000000*
*مينا : طيب انا هروح اشوف بقيت صحابنا وهتصل بيكي اطمن علي ريم وانتي خدي بالك منها*
*الممرضه : طيب هتيجي امته علشان لو عايزين حاجه في الرسبشن *
*مينا : علي طول هشوف مريم بس واجي *
*الممرضه : طيب اوكي هستناك *
*مينا شكله علق الممرضه *
*في نفس الوقت دا مريم قلبت الدنيا علي ريم ومينا مش لاقيه حد ومش عايزه تسأل حد علشان ميبقاش شكلها وحش وفي الاخر اكتشفت انهم مع بعض هتعمل ايه بقي تعمل ايه تعمل ايه تعمل ايه فضلت تفكرر شويه وفي الاخر وصلت لفكررررررررة *
*ياتري هتعملي ايه يا مررررررررررررريم ؟*​ 



*طبعا كلكوا عايزين تعرفوا مريم هتعمل ايه دا الى مش هنعرفوا مع بعض النهارده*​ 
*لاني هسبها للحلقه الجايه*​ 
*انتظرونا*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

حرام عليك ياكاجو ده انا تعبت من كتر الانتظار ومن كتر التعب عملت الزيدة ارحمني شوية ونزل باقي الحلقات


----------



## kajo (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



MarMar2004 قال:


> حرام عليك ياكاجو ده انا تعبت من كتر الانتظار ومن كتر التعب عملت الزيدة ارحمني شوية ونزل باقي الحلقات


 

حاضر حاضر

براحه من غير  زعيق


----------



## رانا (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

بجد جميله خالص ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## kajo (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



رانا قال:


> بجد جميله خالص ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


 

ميرى رانا لمرورك 

تابعينا بقى


----------



## max mike (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة الحلقة وخلص فى اللى بعديها ياعم كاجى متلعبش فى عداد عمرك :a82::t32:


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*مطبل ياد رخامة وتلم نفسك
وتنزل بقية الحلقات لحسن انت عارف​*


----------



## kajo (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *مطبل ياد رخامة وتلم نفسك​*
> 
> _*وتنزل بقية الحلقات لحسن انت عارف*_​


 

اجرى بعيد ياشاطره

عشان هنرش ميه

انا زعلان منك


----------



## gigi angel (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

نزل باقى الحلقات بقى يا كاجو


----------



## kajo (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



germen قال:


> نزل باقى الحلقات بقى يا كاجو


 

عشان خاطرك انتى بس يا جرمين


----------



## kajo (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*الحلقه الثالثه والعشرون*


*نرجع مع بعض لررررررريم ومينا والممرضه *
*دخلت الممرضه الاوضه بتاع ريم *
*وقعدت تتكلم معاها *
*الممرضه : ازيك يا ريم دلوقتي عاملة ايه ؟؟*
*ريم : الحمد لله كويسة احسن شويه*
*الممرضة : لا لا انتي بقيتي كويسة خالص ايه دلع البنات ده بقي*
*ريم : هههههههه والله مش دلع بس فعلا رجلي تعباني شويه *
*الممرضة : ان شاء الله هتبقي كويسة *
*ريم : ميرسي ربنا يخليكي*
*وسكتوا الاتنين شويه*
*وفجأة *
*ريم والممررضة : امال مينا فين ؟ *
*اتغيررر معالم وش ريم باحمرار غريب كدا ونرفزه والممرضه بكسووف*
*ريم : خير انتي عايزاه في حاجه*
*الممرضه : لا ابدا بسأل عليه*
*ريم : مش عارفه والله راح فين *
*الممرضة : هوه كان قايلي انه رايح يشوف واحدة صحبته اسمها مريم *
*ريم : ياربي علي مريم دي .حتي في الوقت دا بيفكر فيها*
*الممرضه : بيفكر فيها ازاي يعني*
*ريم : انتي فضولية اوي *
*الممرضة : مينا لسه قايلي كدا دلوقتي *
*ريم : هوه مينا دا مش سايب حد غير لما يعرفوا ياربي علي كدا *
*الممرضة : هوه انتوا اصحاب دراسه ولا ايه بالظبط *
*ريم : بصي يا.....اممممم*
*الممرضة : اسمي نهي *
*ريم : بصي يا نهي احنا اصلا طللبه مع بعض واحنا التلاته جايين في رحلة تبع الجامعه بس للاسف احنا التلاته الى صحاب اوي يعني ملناش كلام اوي مع بقيت الناس *
*الممرضة : اه طيب وايه حكايه مريم *
*ريم : حكايتها ازاي يعني *
*الممرضة : يعني مش عارفه اقصد ايه *
*ريم : لا عارفة بس ايه *
*الممرضة : ايه*
*ريم : اصل مفيش حاجه اقدر اتكلم فيها لاني مش متأكدة من حاجه *
*الممرضة : طيب لو عايزه تقولي شكك في ايه قوليلي وانا هخلي دا سر بيناا ومتقلقيش انا معرفش حد اوي يعني مينا اتكلمنا مع بعض علشانك بس تصدقي اني استريحتلك *
*ريم : وانا كمان والله*
*الممرضة : ( طيب قولي يا هبلة ) - بس في سرها *
*الممرضة : ربنا يخليكي يا ريم*
*ريم : هقولك يا ستي اول حاجه من ساعه متكلمت مع مينا وهوه اهتمامه الكلي مريم كأن مفيش حد تاني معااه بس مش عارفه بقي في حاجه بينهم ولا لاء *
*الممرضة : وانتي تضايقي ان يكون في حاجه بينهم ؟*
*ريم : لا طبعا بس*
*الممرضة : ايه ؟؟؟ طيب خلاص فهمت *
*ريم : لا متفهمنيش غلط انا قصدي ان المفروض يعرفوني لو فيه حاجه علشان بس مش ابقي ماشيه معاهم كدا *
*الممرضة : ويمكن يكون اصحاب عادي *
*الممرضة : ممكن الله اعلم *
*وسكتوووووووا فجأة وبعدين *
*الممرضة : طيب عندي سؤال عايزه اسألهولك*
*لكن جه دكتور النبطشى  ونده على نهى *
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.*
*طب حد عرف السؤال *
*طيب اسيبتكم تفكروا شويه يمكن تعرفوا 
*


*انتظرونا*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*ايه السؤال بقي يا كاجوووو:dntknw:*

*متطولش في الحلقه الجايه *
*اديني بقول*​


----------



## kajo (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايه السؤال بقي يا كاجوووو:dntknw:*​
> 
> *متطولش في الحلقه الجايه *
> 
> *اديني بقول*​


 
حاضر

يا ميس ميرو


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*



			اجرى بعيد ياشاطره

عشان هنرش ميه

انا زعلان منك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

انا عارفة انت زعلان من ايه 
بس صدقنى لما اشوفك هقولك 
انا مقدرش على زعلك ابدا
ابدا
وانت عارف ​*


----------



## sosana (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوووي


----------



## kajo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوووي


 

ميرسى لمرورك


تابعينا


----------



## MarMar2004 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

يانري السؤال ايه يا بت يا مرمر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مرسي علي الحلقة يا كاجو ومتتاخرش علينا في باقي الحلقات


----------



## gigi angel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

من فضلك نزل باقى الحلقات


----------



## kajo (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

*24*

*طب حد عرف السؤال *
*طيب اسيبتكم تفكروا شويه يمكن تعرفوا *
*المهم ما علينا *
*شوفنا الحوار الي كان بين ريم والممرضه كان حلو بصراحه الاتنين بيتلأموا علي بعض وشكلهم تحفة *
*وريم كالعادة هبلة وبتقع في الكلام *
*المهم نشوف مينا الى راح يشوف مريم*
*ومريم عملت ايه*
*مريم طبعا لما عرفت ان مينا وريم مش موجودة زعلت جدا انهم سايبنها لوحدها*
*وفي نفس الوقت مينا ماشي علي البحر وعمال بيفكر*
*مينا : هوه ايه الى بيحصلي دا *
*مانا كنت كويس وعايش حياتي *
*لا مكنتش عايش دلوقتي عرفت طعم ومعني للدنيا *
*ايوه يامينا دلوقتي عرفت حاجات كتيرة *
*طيب مريم وريم ونهي *
*دول بالنسبالك ايه يامينا ؟ *
*امممم مش عارف *
*مريم بنت جميلة ولطيفه ووقفت جنبي كتير *
*ريم عسووولة ودمها خفيف و شقيه بس مش عارف حاسس فيها بحاجات غريبه كدا*
*نهي ياعم دي لسه معرفة نص ساعه نفضلها وخلاص*
*طيب وبعدين هتتصرف ازاي يا مينا وانت الاتنين معتقدين انك بتحب واحد فيهم *
*وانت فعلا بتحب مين *
*نرجع لمريم ونعرف هتعمل ايه يا مريم*
*يا تري يا مريم هتعملي ايه*
*انا ممكن اسبهم وامشي وهما يبقوا علي راحتهم *
*طيب افرضي يا مريم ان مينا مفيش حاجه بينه وبين ريم تبقي خسرتي مينا*
*طيب انا هسأله*
*وجابت الموبيل *
*واتصلت *
*مريم : الووو*
*مينا : ايوه*
*مريم : انت فين يامينا*
*مينا : انا قدام الاوضه بتاعتك *
*مريم : انت هتهزر *
*مينا : لا والله حتي بصي تك تك *
*مريم : انت كنت فين *
*مينا : كنت في المستشفي مع ريم *
*مريم : مالها ريم*
*مينا : وقعت وهي نازله على السلم زي الجردل ورجليها اتكسرت*
*مريم : هوه الجردل ليه رجلين هههههههههههههههههههه*
*مينا : ههههههههههه اه حاله خاصه ههههههههههه*
*مريم : طيب يلا علشان نروح نطمن عليها*
*مينا : يلا بيناا*
*وهما نازلين مينا ومريم شافوا مكان لذيذ كدا شكلوا رومانسي فقالت مريم لمينا *
*مريم : مينا متيجي تعزمني علي حاجه هنا*
*مينا : بس انتي الى تدفعي*
*مريم : اوك موافقه*
*مينا : موافقه في عينك انتي عايزه واحدة ست تصرف علياا *
*مريم : ههههههههههههه خلاص يابني ادفع انت هتعمل مشكله ولا ايه *
*مينا : لا خلاص ادفعي انتي علشان ميبقاش شكلك وحش*
*مريم :  ههههههههههههههههههه  طيب*
*مينا : اتفضلي *
*دخلوا قعدوا وتمااااااااااااااااام*
*في نفس الوقت ريم قلقانه طبعا مينا بقالوا 3 ساعات سابيها لوحدها مفيش حد في وشها غير الممرضة *
*المهم نادت لنهي وقالتها انا عايزه تليفون علشان مش معايا رصيد 
*

*ياترى كانت عايزه الموبايل ليه ؟*​


----------



## kajo (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

ايييييييييييييييييييييييه

فينكم

مش باينين ليه

بقيت بنزل كل يوم حلقه اهه
ايه مش عاجبكم وهتتبطرو على النعمه؟

ازلكم تانى ومش انزل غير لما افتكر ؟


----------



## gigi angel (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

فين الباقى يا كاجو 
متنزل باقى الحلقات بقى


----------



## Fadie (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



> ايييييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> فينكم
> 
> ...


 
ما تتكلم بإسلوب محترم يابنى انت؟

امال لو مكنش الموضوع مسروق اساسا و كل اللى عملته انك غيرت الاسماء فقط و مرة تفلت نور و مرة تعدى احمد؟

بلاش الإستظراف و الخفة دى و اتكلم حلو مع الناس


----------



## kajo (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*



Fadie قال:


> ما تتكلم بإسلوب محترم يابنى انت؟
> 
> امال لو مكنش الموضوع مسروق اساسا و كل اللى عملته انك غيرت الاسماء فقط و مرة تفلت نور و مرة تعدى احمد؟
> 
> بلاش الإستظراف و الخفة دى و اتكلم حلو مع الناس


 

*لا تعليق*​


----------



## My Rock (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: يوميات مينا ومريم ... قصة حب بين الصعيدي الاصيل والبنت الاستيل*

الموضوع يحتوي على العديد من الألفاظ الغير مقبولة و على الفاظ قبيحة تصل الى درجة خدش الحياء
لذلك نحذر من تكرار هذه النوعية مع الموضوعات و القصص او النكت
لكل شئ حدوده, و نحن هنا في القسم الترفيهي لا ننسا ادبنا و اخلاقنا و لا مسيحيتنا, نمرح و نضحك بدون الفاظ خارجة و بدون كلام جارح

نتمنى الأنتباه لأن اي موضوع مماثل سيحذف مستقبلا دون سابق انذار

يغلق مؤقتا لكي تصل رسالة التحذير و التنبيه و يحذف بعدها

سلام و نعمة


----------

